# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/20/14



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*Hell in a Cell is one week away, but the diabolical structure will be hanging above the ring this week on Raw, serving as a foreboding reminder of the carnage that lies ahead. As Dean Ambrose prepares to step inside the steel with Seth Rollins and John Cena gets ready to lock up with Randy Orton in the hellish enclosure, The Lunatic Fringe and the Cenation leader must join forces to clash with The Authority in a 2-on-3 Handicap Street Fight. What else can we expect on WWE’s flagship show? WWE.com has some ideas.*_














> _*Even though John Cena and Dean Ambrose seemed to be on the same page on Raw Backstage Pass after last week’s No Holds Barred Contract on a Pole Match, the ferocity each Superstar displayed in that bout proved that they’re hardly the best of friends just yet. The Authority aims to test whether Cena and Ambrose can truly coexist by placing them in a 2-on-3 Handicap Street Fight against Seth Rollins, Randy Orton and Kane this week on Raw, six nights before the Cenation leader rekindles his rivalry with The Viper inside Hell in a Cell while Ambrose and Rollins enter the Cell for the very first time to settle their differences one-one-one.
> 
> As if competing in a Handicap Street Fight wasn’t nerve-wracking enough, this battle will be waged in the presence of the Hell in a Cell structure itself. What kind of psychological impact will the Cell have on this match’s participants?*_














> _*n an exclusive WWE.com interview last Monday night, we learned that Nikki and Brie Bella would square off at Hell in a Cell under a bizarre stipulation: Whoever loses the match must serve as the personal assistant of the winner for a month. If the loser fails to perform these duties, they will be forced to quit WWE!
> 
> Nikki would like nothing more than to boss Brie around, ordering her twin to perform all manner of humiliating tasks for fear of being ousted from WWE. However, after all Nikki has put Brie through since SummerSlam, a victory on Sunday in Dallas would be the ultimate payback against her bitter sibling. Brie looked on as Nikki dominated her “Total Divas” co-star Naomi on SmackDown, sending a clear message to her sister. Should Brie begin carefully studying Nikki’s lunch orders and laundry preferences this week, just in case?*_














> _*Damien Mizdow did a heck of a job impersonating Sheamus last week on WWE Main Event, except for the whole getting kicked in the face thing. WWE’s master of mimicry might have unwittingly been giving the WWE Universe a teaser trailer of sorts for what awaits The Miz at Hell in a Cell, where the self-professed “A-Lister” will challenge The Celtic Warrior for the United States Championship.
> 
> The Miz recently earned back-to-back victories over Sheamus, but the Irish Superstar gained some key momentum over the Hollywood “megastar” when he successfully teamed with The Usos against The Miz & WWE Tag Team Champions on SmackDown. Will The Miz find a way to reclaim the spotlight before his championship collision with Sheamus?*_














> _*As Divas Champion AJ Lee explained on SmackDown, she “doesn’t play well with others” and doesn’t exactly have any allies in the Divas locker room — the only friend she needs is her title. However, if Paige has anything to say about it, The Black Widow will be suffering from some separation anxiety sooner than later.
> 
> On Friday night, after AJ defeated Layla, the Divas Champion fell victim to the numbers game as Paige and Alicia Fox orchestrated a two-on-one attack that ended with AJ laid out in the middle of the ring and The Diva of Tomorrow holding the butterfly-emblazoned title high above her head. Was this a sign of things to come?*_














> _*Eager to defeat Rusev without the aid of his friend Mark Henry, Big Show has turned his mission to pin Rusev into a solitary quest, and when he clashes with The Super Athlete at Hell in a Cell, he will do so alone with the weight of an entire nation on his back.
> 
> The giant came close to felling the mighty Hero of the Russian Federation last week on Raw, when Henry’s interference to save Big Show from the Accolade submission hold ultimately resulted in Rusev’s disqualification victory. Now, with his resolve stronger than ever, The World’s Largest Athlete stands the greatest chance of any Superstar to decisively pin the Russian brute and end his path of destruction. Will we see Rusev attempt to shake the confidence of this American-made giant on Raw, or is The Super Athlete bracing to see stars (and stripes) at Hell in a Cell?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 CT on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 p.m. ET, only on WWE Network. *_


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm quite pumped _*#noshame*_


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Meanwhile:


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Who is Ziggler jobbing to this week? Or are they going to actually build some heat between Ziggler and Ceasaro?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

silverspirit2001 said:


> Who is Ziggler jobbing to this week? Or are they going to actually build some heat between Ziggler and Ceasaro?


Ziggler will probably job to the bunny and then Cesaro will beat him up after the match to build their "feud."


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm going to this. Just hoping for the best. Last RAW I went to was 2011 during Summer of Punk and he was on commentary of all things. No promo. 
Smackdown I went to this year had Wyatt on it 4 times (cause of Main Event as well) with no promo outside of "Follow the buzzards" after a match. 
If I go to this RAW and Ambrose doesn't have a promo I'm done going. Hahaha. He better have 3 segments like he's been having!

BTW: GO ROYALS!!!!!!!!
There'll probably be some "let's go Royals" chants.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, I've been so disinterested in the product since NoC. RAW looks forgettable, yet again.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Watch Ambrose and then change channel, seems to work wonders lately.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Yeah..This Raw will look like another boring one.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't think of anything on that description thats interesting. I'll watch and still find stuff I enjoy but wow that's such a sad preview.

Guess I'll look out for any RKO out of no where! & whatever ambrose has to offer.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

So will Flintstone and Barney coexist tonight on Raw? yeah I can see the brotherhood between them


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Great, another Raw with the same mix in the main event and pretty much the same format.

Sadly, there's no hockey on, so I'll be watching this and hoping for the best, at least.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

No baseball until Tuesday and NFL been comprised of boring games and off-field drama (which was overtaken by ebola hysteria) this season. So I guess I'm stuck watching this. Well, here's hoping for an above average episode. :cena7


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> God, I've been so disinterested in the product since NoC. RAW looks forgettable, yet again.


Umm, just a question, but am I the only one seeing something wrong with your profile, or is it just me? It's freaking me the fuck out here.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Umm, just a question, but am I the only one seeing something wrong with your profile, or is it just me? It's freaking me the fuck out here.


It's intentional.

I didn't want to make it too flashy or glitch-y, just in case there are posters who have seizures.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Cena will pander tomorrow night, guaranteed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> It's intentional.
> 
> I didn't want to make it too flashy or glitch-y, just in case there are posters who have seizures.


lol, I had to block it. It legit had me tripping out. Thought my comp had a soul eating virus for a sec. tbh, I may still have one regardless.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I wonder what the main event will be like.

Will Ambrose, Rollins, Kane, Orton and Cena be involved?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks a good show.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

If i don't see any RKO's outta nowhere i will tweet Orton my disappointment:genius


----------



## PaigAJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> If i don't see any RKO's outta nowhere i will tweet Orton my disappointment:genius



Me and my friend Mark, hell we're gonna stop watching. 

Seriously though I'd watch just for Ambrose + Rollins.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

> Rob Schamberger will paint a portrait of Sting outside of the Sprint Center before WWE Raw
> 
> Monday night's edition of Raw at the Sprint Center is shaping up to be a big night for WWE. Hulk Hogan is advertised to make his first appearance in Kansas City in more than a decade. "Nature Boy" Ric Flair is also rumored to be walking that aisle. John Cena and Dean Ambrose are scheduled to for combat against Seth Rollins, Randy Orton and Kane in a street fight. And Triple H has promised to bring Hell in a Cell — a 20-foot, five-ton steel cage — to the Sprint Center.
> 
> But before that all goes down live on the USA Network, Kansas City-based artist Rob Schamberger will be outside the Sprint Center painting a new portrait of WCW legend Sting. He'll be set up next to a merchandise trailer around 3 p.m.


Source: The Pitch

Anyone going tonight?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> God, I've been so disinterested in the product since NoC. RAW looks forgettable, yet again.


Me too. I still havn't watched any of last week's Raw, and this doesn't look any better. Even the PPV I'm only looking forward to Rollins/Ambrose.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah cant wait to see that fresh tag team of kane and orton


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ha Kansas City gonna be loving Orton tonight....better be RKO's everywhere


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

No random celebrity guests tonight though, so that's a plus. Random wrestling HOF'ers though.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

With last night's episode of TD I can see them doing a Summer vs Rosa match :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Summer Rae said:


> With last night's episode of TD I can see them doing a Summer vs Rosa match :mark:


Incoming match of the year candidate, ladies and gents.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So, the Bellacrap is #2 on the preview, so I am sure this will be a great Raw unk2

So once again it looks like Raw is Ambrose tonight.

And always I am sure plenty of #WWEFuckery


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Ziggler will probably job to the bunny and then Cesaro will beat him up after the match to build their "feud."


hAHA PROBABLY. ITs so sad to see what they are doing with Dolph. He needs to leave and get his respect back. Because I do think he is a very good wrestler. He just isn't getting treated like it. That being said I hope Raw is good tonight. :agree:


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

I tried to watch a full Raw a few weeks ago. By the second hour I'd nearly fallen into depression, all the colour drained from the world and I felt like jumping off a bridge. There is no way I'm watching more than 20 minutes this week, I'll check out Ambrose if he cuts a promo and possibly if there's a new Wyatt video but no more than that, I just can't. This show is SO bad.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I think I'm gonna try to watch RAW again tonight in the hope of having a good show! Yep, call me crazy..


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

There better be a RKO OUTTA NOWHERE on this show.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Darkness is here said:


> There better be a RKO OUTTA NOWHERE on this show.


It wouldn't be unlike them to jump on the latest trend related to them. They'll probably have Lawler do a segment about it thereby sucking all interest and amusement out of it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Darkness is here said:


> There better be a RKO OUTTA NOWHERE on this show.


Seth and Kane better have eyes in the backs of their heads:lmao after all Raw is coming from Randy's homestate after all


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeaaah, what a battle! CENAWINSLOL outta nowhere vs RKO outta nowhere :vince


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I haven't watched Raw at all since Monday Night Football picked up but I'm gonna give it a go this week, well I'll at least flip back & forth. I miss Ambrose, not much else really.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Ambrose/Rollins, there's not really anything else interesting happening atm.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Who's going to be in our weekly 6-Man tag match tonight?...


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

RCSheppy said:


> Who's going to be in our weekly 6-Man tag match tonight?...


I vote a mixture of Ziggler/Uso's vs. Cesaro/Goldust/Stardust...keep it fresh. :side:


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

why cant big slow just retire?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This may have been posted like a million times already... But according to their twitter account... Hulk hogan may be the raw host tonight


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

WWE said:


> This may have been posted like a million times already... But according to their twitter account... Hulk hogan may be the raw host tonight


God fucking damnit...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Meh.

Hopefully they at least confirm Cesaro vs. Ziggler for HIAC or something.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm recording this Raw just so I can skip the Big Show/Rusev crap. I don't even know where to start with what's wrong with it. Actually, screw it:

1. Nobody outside America is rooting for Big Show in this feud.
2. Nobody inside America is rooting for Big Show in this feud.
3. To compound Big Show's problems being the face, he is relying on Mark Henry to gain the upper hand (handicapping the heel to gain heat. Okaaaaaay.
4. The most interesting person involved in this angle isn't actually wrestling.
5. Cheap patriotism, lowest common denominator, lazy booking.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

WWE said:


> This may have been posted like a million times already... But according to their twitter account... Hulk hogan may be the raw host tonight


As soon as he mentions the Network or dick sucks Cena...fast forwardy time.

Oh wait, what else is there for him to do now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Boooooooooriiiiiiiing. 

At least we didn't have to deal with Adam Rose, Matadores, and a few of the other fuckwit cunts that make watching this shit so bad. I doubt we're going to be spared for a second week in a row.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hogan? Didn't he promote Susan G Komen earlier this month? Why are they getting him to do it again? fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE said:


> This may have been posted like a million times already... But according to their twitter account... Hulk hogan may be the raw host tonight












or at least this is the sentiment I am getting from people here.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I bet they'll have Jerry standing in the ring telling the WW Universe (as Cole calls it) about the "crazy & wacky!!!!!" RKO vines "sweeping" the web. Then he'll say, "We thought they we're so funny, we made our own with various WWE superstars!!!", pointing to the tron.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

I thought Hogan knew and respected the business? At what point did he lose all sense and start pandering to the network and Cena?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL. Hogan


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Well this show sounds boring as fuck. I'll stick around for some Ambrose tomfoolery. Ambrose tomfoolery is always worth putting up with this shit for.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The funny thing with Hogan is personally I'm tired of the shilling he does, the same tired "well let me tell you something brother" line he does, the milking he does.......but I mark out like hell whenever he comes out :lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Well this show sounds boring as fuck. I'll stick around for some Ambrose tomfoolery. Ambrose tomfoolery is always worth putting up with this shit for.


Pretty much this. Been the feeling for the past month or so.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They should refer to Rollins, Kane, and Orton as RKO. Bet Randy would like it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hogan segments are just so pointless these days. I used to be excited when Hogan appeared on Raw, but nowadays he's just there to promote the network.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

"LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING, BROTHER! THE WWE IS PROUD TO BE A PART OF THE SUSAN G. KOMEN FOR THE CURE, DUDE! ONE OF MY FAVORITE WWE MOMENTS, BROTHER, WAS A FEW WEEKS AGO WHEN I CAME OUT AND TOLD YOU THE SAME THING, JUST LIKE THAT TIME I BODYSLAMMED ANDRE THE GIANT IN THE SILVERDOME IN FRONT OF 93,000 PEOPLE, DUDE! SO WHATCHA GONNA DO, WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN ALL THE HULKAMANIACS AND SUSAN G. KOMEN AND THE WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99 AND HULK HOGAN BODYSLAMMING ANDRE THE GIANT BACK IN THE SILVERDOME RUN WILD ON YOU!"

Then we're all left confused like we normally are after a Hulk Hogan stuttering ramble session.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

HIAC is one week away? Seriously?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Looking forward to Ambrose and Rusev. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> HIAC is one week away? Seriously?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes, scary isn't it? But at least this time they have more than one match booked going into the PPV! (Rollins and Ambrose, Cena and Orton). Even though one of those matches is a match we've seen 1000 times.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> They should refer to Rollins, Kane, and Orton as RKO. Bet Randy would like it.


:clap:clap:clap
Nice
Didn't notice


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Will WWE mention 'RKO outta nowhere' tonight and ruin it just like Fandangoing? 

We will wait and see.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Will WWE mention 'RKO outta nowhere' tonight and ruin it just like Fandangoing?
> 
> We will wait and see.


I'd bet on it. They featured it on their website and everything.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I'd bet on it. They featured it on their website and everything.


To be fair if we saw a skit where the bunny and Rose were randomly walking backstage and Orton RKOed the bunny out of nowhere that would be great.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> To be fair if we saw a skit where the bunny and Rose were randomly walking backstage and Orton RKOed the bunny out of nowhere that would be great.


:lol sounds good to me


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I'd bet on it. They featured it on their website and everything.


To be honest....
RKO outta nowhere > Monday might raw. 

Maybe it won't be too bad if they catch on with this trend.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

legendkiller316 said:


> I thought Hogan knew and respected the business? At what point did he lose all sense and start pandering to the network and Cena?


You say "no" to a $10,000 check waving under your nose. Go on. I'll wait. :HHH2


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Alright WWE. Give us ONE good reason why people should watch tonight's RAW. Just ONE good reason.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Panzer said:


> Alright WWE. Give us ONE good reason why people should watch tonight's RAW. Just ONE good reason.


Ambrose.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Panzer said:


> Alright WWE. Give us ONE good reason why people should watch tonight's RAW. Just ONE good reason.


Here's your reason right here.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Loser becomes bitch match
:ti


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Why does my Sky Sports say the shows name is 'late night RAW'? Must be some kind of error ,i guess


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Ambrose.


I hope they renergise him.. but his run with Cena already slowed him down a lot.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ready for some fuckery :cena2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Probably gonna tune out at around 10 for a little bit. Got a fantasy basketball draft at that time.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta love Booker getting real emotional about AJ's social status


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

2 min :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RESPEK THY AUTHORITAAAYYYY :trips5 :steph


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shucky Ducky Quack Quack :booka


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And here we go, let the fuckery begin


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Let's do this!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Time for 3 hours of torture.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I wish I had other things to do beside sit here and watch this


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuckery, anyone? :cena5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"The other man"

Loser. The term is loser.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If the Wyatt's come back tonight... we riot!!! Just keep the main focus on Ambrose/Rollins please! And no freakin' Reigns!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MANIC_ said:


> I wish I had other things to do beside sit here and watch this


:lmao Cant disagree with this!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It's sad that it's actually refreshing to see Cena lose.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lowering it already? Let the fuckery begin!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:aryalol If I told you in September/October 2009 that Orton and Cena would STILL be feuding in 2014 and that Kane would be in the closing segments of numerous Raws in 2014 as a suit wearing chump, how would you respond?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

God i hate this cell


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

RAW starts NOW


run RAW intro,


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey look who is here!!!!! What a way to start raw


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here we Go


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Trips and Steph starting the show.

:trips7


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

On your knees, dog :hhh2


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

in b4 Cena , Orton , Ambrose , Kane main event


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Digging that red authority titontron.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Omg the ending of that video package made me cringe.

Now of course, the same opening to RAW we have had for months & months & months.

HHH's music hits and here he comes.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How many weeks now have we begun RAW with "Bow Down to the King"?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hell Up, Hell Down, Hell Up, Hell down. 

Sounds like a terrible Nu-wave hardcore band song


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Randy Orton wearing pants. This is a momentous occasion.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Bow down to the King! :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

No justin Roberts tribute show? 



#JusticeForJustin.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Randy Orton does look good in a suit... just thought I would share.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Opening with an Authority segment. How exciting.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

RKOrton in pants outta no where


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton wearing clothes. Looking like a boss.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:bow down to the king


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It's Michael C Hall Kane


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bow down to the, bow down to the King! :hhh2


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

How did I know "King of Kings" would be playing when I turned RAW on? :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Network plug in 3....2.....1...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Tremendous rivalry :cole


Fuck you Cole.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

An EPIC night of replays, rewinds, KFC commercials and TAG TEAM MATCHES MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Tremendous rivalry :cole
> 
> 
> Fuck you Cole.


:rko2 :cena5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins seriously needs to put his hair in a ponytail. That struggle blonde is a struggle.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey it's something new, the authority starting Raw, with HHH telling us how "epic" everything is going to be


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I am so fucking sick of these guys fighting each other.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Steph under the weather tonight?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

you can tell women are cheering for cena, and men are booing, and men are cheering ambrose, and kids don't like him because he doesn't wear jorts.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The participants in the 3 on 2 match couldn't be predicted at all


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

What's with everyone saying Am-brossss?


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Why is Orton and Cena and Ambrose and Rollins fighting against each other tonight? Is there any reason why I should pay $45 to watch something that I can watch for free tonight?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

9.99 :hunter


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I know it's been like that for years, but anybody else find the WWE has also found some way to make the HIAC cage look childish, and PG? I don't know how to describe it, the cage just looks too perfectly built.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Are you fucking kidding me? They have been running this same Main Event on Raw for the past 4 weeks now. Fucking Vince fpalm


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

$9.99


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Love those 9.99 plugs


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh boy Cena in the mainevent, teaming with the hot act once again.

How exciting.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

NINE NINETY NINE!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Quick Trips fact :HHH2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:HHH2 Or on Box Office for £15. Fuck you, UK viewers.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

dylster88 said:


> Why is Orton and Cena and Ambrose and Rollins fighting against each other tonight? Is there any reason why I should pay $45 to watch something that I can watch for free tonight?


It'll be without Kane. Money well spent.

Stroke that ego Trips.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Steph under the weather tonight?


She's in my pants :steph


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"Unspeakable things happen in the cell."

Yeah, someone might be thrown up against the cage.....


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

While the Network plugging is annoying it does make sense that the COO of the company is actually promoting his business.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

$9.99


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Orton in a suit is the equivalent of PB&J. They go really well together.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can they fuck off with the 9.99


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kane is so worthless these days


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

since when has cena and orton been a heated rivalry? no ones cared for that in three years.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

why did they put hand/foot holds on the side of the cell?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Steph under the weather tonight?


Yeah I was wondering where she is. I hope she turns up at some point, she does know how to get heat.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena/Orton is really a heated rivalry right now :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Cena getting cheers

fuck kansas city


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena/Orton a heated rivalry :maury


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Randy Orton vs 15-time World heavyweight Champion......







Ric Flair


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fans chant along "9.99" with Triple H here, but last Friday in Montreal, Eden got booed when she was plugging the Network. Different crowds ain't it.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

This is so boring, why I am even watching this.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Some decent heat for Rollins there! :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WOnder if they'll show the Dundee Celebration of the RKO.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Rollins with those unanimous boos. Biggest heel in the 'E right now.


----------



## Cnunez (Oct 8, 2014)

Seriously another main event with the same people


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seth is taller than hunter? since fucking when?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Rollins trying not to mark over the chants.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Welp, this RAW looks like it's gonna be ass.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

These you sold out chants are really getting old.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I dare anybody to say that boy Seth don't got heat.

Top fucking heel in the business.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I like how Orton is clearly annoyed with Rollins as soon as he starts talking.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mainboy said:


> Can they fuck off with the 9.99


Not until it goes up to $14.99 in January.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol at Rollins.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I like how they totally plug the PPV with false advertising. These days, it's just two guys throwing each other against the cell with very little brutality compared to years ago.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> This is so boring, why I am even watching this.



MNF doesn't start until 7:20 :draper2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Orton lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The fact that they have people chanting 9.99 now is just obnoxious. 

Cena/Orton = One of the most heated feuds in WWE today....uh yeah, sure Trips. I buy that. I guess bullshit is steaming hot, right?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So Rollins is playing the role of the WWE Champion being chased


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

"wooot, wooot?"

:rollins

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sure you will, Orton....


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Once and for all...." For the love of god, PLEASE.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> WOnder if they'll show the Dundee Celebration of the RKO.


If they do we go crazy!!!!!



Btw loving the sig :


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Let us hope so, Orton, end it please


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Randy Orton vs 15-time World heavyweight Champion......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flair recreates Foley's fall from the Cell!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Slient Alarm said:


> "Unspeakable things happen in the cell."
> 
> Yeah, someone might be thrown up against the cage.....


The horror!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow this is terrible, lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Welp, this RAW looks like it's gonna be ass.


Is your sig supposed to look like that?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Randy, please turn face by next week!

Please Brock vs Randy.

Cena vs Orton becoming a #1 contender match? Please say it's so and make Orton win! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I thought the rivalry ended last year and the year before that Orton :rudy


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Would rather Randy end Cena's career , not just the rivalry


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Put an end to their rivalry.......again.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> If they do we go crazy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Btw loving the sig :


They fucking better. It will be the best part of Raw tonight.

Get your sig changed mate.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Orton is gonna win then


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG Orton vs Brock please!!!!!!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This segment sucks. Who gives a crap about Boreton Cena #377635367. It isn't a main event. Push your future, Vince.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ORTONWINSLOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WAIT WAIT WAIT, FUCKING WAIT!!!


So Cena LOSES against Dean Ambrose and he gets the match for the title shot?!?!?! FUCK THAT!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Seth's face.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

We'll that's cena officially winning.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

So Lesnar at Survivor Series!??! :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> This is so boring, why I am even watching this.


Don't you wish you could flip to TNT and see what they are doing on Nitro?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That Random shot of Rollins smirking hahah


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Please give us Orton vs Lesnar wwe, nobody wants to see Cena vs Lesnar at SS or RR


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Loser match's winner gets a title shot... Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Orton/Brock :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:









































































Who we kiddin :maury :cena2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Giving away the ending very quickly to Cena/Orton huh.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes! Finally! Please do Randy vs Lesnar!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ya its going to be the same mainevent we have seen since 2007.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm just glad they're not referencing the RKO vines.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ffs I hope we don't see another cena/lesnar match.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> you can tell women are cheering for cena, and men are booing, and men are cheering ambrose, and kids don't like him because he doesn't wear jorts.


Real women boo Cena. Like myself.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Why can't they ever start off RAW with a kick ass match?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :rko2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Randy looks like he gives a crap tonight and not just going through the motions like most times.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey, maybe we will get Brock/Orton.... Wait I forgot LOLCENAWINS :cena4


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Orton vs Brock Lesnar at Survivor Series yes


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cena loses to Ambrose and is placed in a number one contender match... Wut.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wait, what? Why the fuck is the sloppy seconds match winner getting a title shot? :lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Loud crowd..for now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

_Brock_ mention

:mark:

The only mention


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Randy sounded Charlie from IASIP there.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Now I'm dying for Orton to win, I don't want another Cena/Lesnar title match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Cena wins at fucking HIAC, that would be such ass......


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

RDEvans said:


> These you sold out chants are really getting old.


I think they're actually a good thing. The Shield was together for so long it's good that Seth destroying the faction still means something 6 months later.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> I'm just glad they're not referencing the RKO vines.


Don't jinx it!:cuss:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

So they're building it so that Rollins is losing this pushing him further down the card and looking like shit, and Orton is winning by shenanigans. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Don't you wish you could flip to TNT and see what they are doing on Nitro?


Fuck I would kill for Nitro to be around.

They wouldn't open up with the same boring authority segment every week we would actually get some good crusierweight wrestling.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Authority couldn't hold the Corporation's jock strap


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao Another Triple H smiley right there.

:maury :maury Kane's stupid pyro


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> They fucking better. It will be the best part of Raw tonight.
> 
> Get your sig changed mate.


Done mate! :


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bam! Brock storms in and clears house!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I know they gotta hype the ppv but the elimination chamber is a far more dangerous match.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Orton to rko John cena through the cage


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Come on Orton.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Kane with that trolling.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Randy really woke up this crowd! :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why did Kane's pyro and music just randomly start playing?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow, no lame ass Cena interruption?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Kane awkwardly cueing his own pyro


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

LOL Kane had to get his pyro in at the end...Dafuq was the point of that??? LOL


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, nice contribution there, Kane LMFAO what the fuck was that


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Any significance to Kane doing that?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait so Lesnar maybe coming back at Survivor Series, Kane music? Ryback coming back to attack Kane that why they ended with his music


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

PLEASE Gods of wrestling, can Randy win at Sunday? :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Random ass Kane pyro to remind you he's still there.......


.......to take the pin tonight.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They could at least make Ambrose/Rollins for the briefcase. Fuck's sake this company is incompetent beyond belief.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Hey, maybe we will get Brock/Orton.... Wait I forgot LOLCENAWINS :cena4


nah, i think orton will win somehow, he wants to take a break and vince is trying to make him stay, this would be a good way.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT, FUCKING WAIT!!!
> 
> 
> So Cena LOSES against Dean Ambrose and he gets the match for the title shot?!?!?! FUCK THAT!!!


Yeah, my brain's just processed that exact same info.

One of the most retarded things I think I've heard on Raw in recent weeks.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone else miss Heyman?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Did they just play Kane's music so they could show the cell with the red lights on it?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did King just say Brock Lesnar is already punching his ticket to the title match?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO at Sandow :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lel

Another Authority promo to open the show.

How original.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:bean


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

SO cena loses last week, so he gets another opportunity to face brock!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TrainRekt said:


> LOL Kane had to get his pyro in at the end...Dafuq was the point of that??? LOL




Well, Hell in a Cell is right over their heads.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

LOOOOOOOL everybody here on the same page about Kane. I love these live Raw discussions


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Please not Cena vs Lesnar again. Orton vs Lesnar sounds ok though.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol didn't see Sheamusdow 

ahahahaha


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Welp, another sucky beginning to Raw...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

:maisielol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LigerJ81 said:


> Orton vs Brock Lesnar at Survivor Series yes


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, Corporate Michael C. Hall Kane should no longer be allowed to do the ring pyro. 

Let's face it, he's not this Kane anymore.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Kane's pyro


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Sheamusdow = Beaker on roids


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I hate Sheamus. Only in the PG era can a goof stupid face like him bully the heels every single week. Unbelievable.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A surprising pop for Sheamus


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

The fuck? That was random.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Six man tag? 

Sheamus huh? 

Usos are his partners, right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And Cena gets a number one contenders match after LOSING?

:lol

And people want to defend this shit.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Good first segment. Wasn't THAT long and both Rollins and Orton were a delight on the mic. Don't get Kane and his fire pyro though.


Fucking 6-man? fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Really curious who wins OrtonvsCena now
Orton makes sense
But Cena has been bitched out for a while
Then again so has orton

Hmmmm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


F-5 OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

Eh...i'm not watching tonight.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> And Cena gets a number one contenders match after LOSING?
> 
> :lol
> 
> And people want to defend this shit.


It's ridiculous.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Lord Humongous said:


> Welp, another sucky beginning to Raw...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*It's clockwork at this point.*


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

HHH: "Kane, do the thing"

(Kane explodes the ringposts)

Kane: "I did the thing boss! I did good boss?!"


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

An opening 6 man tag team match featuring the Usos?

Seriously? Are you for fucking real? :trips7


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Anyone else miss Heyman?


*Raises hand* I do, where has he been? He should be here to let us know that the title/Brock still does exist. He's fantastic.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

So fucking pointless to hang the Cell over the ring for the whole night. They really need to utilize one match in it tonight...........oh wait what am I thinking. A free Hell in a Cell match on Raw? This isn't 1998 my bad.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Guys, I think Sportsnet here in Canada in replaying last week's RAW. how about you guys?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I would definitely be interested in a Orton Lesnar match, just to have more Lesnar and new opponents. Would Orton have to turn face?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Ok, Corporate Michael C. Hall Kane should no longer be allowed to do the ring pyro.
> 
> Let's face it, he's not this Kane anymore.



This Kane?

Dude, he's not even KANE anymore. :no: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fucking hell man. I knew this match when Sheamus walked out. i mean come on really? fuck off.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Give credit to WWE for mixing it up a little from last week. Uso's w/Sheamus and Dusts w/Miz


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> And Cena gets a number one contenders match after LOSING?
> 
> :lol
> 
> And people want to defend this shit.


The only way that makes sense is if HHH got pissed at them both for something and then put up Orton's rematch at the title and Rollins' MITB contract in the matches.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> And Cena gets a number one contenders match after LOSING?
> 
> :lol
> 
> And people want to defend this shit.


I just watch for the matches. I've given up on anything that isn't bell to bell.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Love the "Lets go Royals" chant while Triple H was talking!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

We want Orton vs Lesnar dammit!!

We don't need cena vs Lesnar #4.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


WWE 2K15 will be released soon. As close as it will get.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> And Cena gets a number one contenders match after LOSING?
> 
> :lol
> 
> And people want to defend this shit.


who the hell is defending it? no one in this thread.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sooooo, are we watching last week's Raw?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't we get this match literally every week? Sometimes with Ziggler and Cesaro in place of Miz and Sheamus.

Interesting note, the tag team champions, aka the supposed BEST TEAM IN THE WWE haven't won a match as Champions. Their last win was Night of Champions.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Orton is not gonna win when he's a fucking Heel.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dean doesn't even get a match for the briefcase despite fucking beating Cena. This booking is ludicrous, it's fucking insane.

This is legitimately annoying to me. Holy fuck. How does Cena get himself a #1 contenders match? How does that work? 

_Fuck_.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I can't take Seth serious with a blonde streak in his hair


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And folks wonder why Cena gets so much hate?

He LOSES a match and immediately gets put into a number one contenders match?

The guy is supposed to be a babyface. Losing and then being put in a number one contenders match comes across as spoiled. Not babyface-ish.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> We want Orton vs Lesnar dammit!!
> 
> We don't need cena vs Lesnar #4.


Nice sig


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TOM MADISON said:


> Guys, I think Sportsnet here in Canada in replaying last week's RAW. how about you guys?



So is USA network here in the states :trips7

Goldust eats the pin here after a brogue kick I think


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Sheamusdow is more entertaining in a re-run clip than Sheamus has been his entire career


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TOM MADISON said:


> Guys, I think Sportsnet here in Canada in replaying last week's RAW. how about you guys?


I've been getting the same problem for months. Same episode every week.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Busbrain1 said:


> Love the "Lets go Royals" chant while Triple H was talking!


Atlanta was louder. And their crappy team didn't even make the World Series.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

They couldn't have come out during the break?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Usos are annoying my god. I wish I could like more superstars on this roster, but it's so hard.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Le botch


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Whatever happened to the Uso's war chants?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

What happened to the War Dance?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Orton in a suit is the equivalent of PB&J. They go really well together.




Shame he rarely does


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This fucking match again? Well... I guess that all for Raw tonight.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> I can't take Seth serious with a blonde streak in his hair


This makes no freaking sense whatsoever.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

How many time am I gonna see this match? is like some random kid is pushing rematch on a wwe game just for shits and giggles.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

They do these 6 man tags with the mid card champions EVERY week


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So is USA network here in the states :trips7


Seems like they're playing the same Raw from a month ago.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> I can't take Seth serious with a blonde streak in his hair


If he turns face I always thought it'd be cool to occasionally dye the one side a different color, but that might be to Hardy-esque.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice promo usos. Someone get these fucks off my tv. Why is Enzo on NXT?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Redzero said:


> Orton is not gonna win when he's a fucking Heel.


Well there were rumors about him turning face.

I don't see why they'd go to all the trouble of a Cena vs. Orton match just to justify another title shot for Cena, when they could just say "Rollins interfered so Cena gets a rematch" Teddy Long style.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*StarDust is phenomenal*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Uso's looking like the Pepto Bismol Bros.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Justin Gabriel sounds a bit different tonight (edit Roberts)







:troll


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Dean doesn't even get a match for the briefcase despite fucking beating Cena. This booking is ludicrous, it's fucking insane.
> 
> This is legitimately annoying to me. Holy fuck. How does Cena get himself a #1 contenders match? How does that work?
> 
> _Fuck_.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Nice sig


Why thank you. I'm fond of your sig as well. :dance


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta love Stardusts's theme though


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This theme goes though :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Stardust entering with his ass out again.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

20 minutes in and im out lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Usos are annoying my god. I wish I could like more superstars on this roster, but it's so hard.


That's too bad. Most consistent wrestlers in the E in 2014.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Sheamus and the USOs, what a novel idea.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Did they ever explain why Cody suddenly became a gold covered weirdo?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Are you serious WWE? :mj


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The tag team pennies. So prestigious. :eyeroll


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow, I already got bored.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

DarkStark said:


> *StarDust is phenomenal*


-ly bad


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> I can't take Seth serious with a blonde streak in his hair


HE has great hair - for a 15 year old emo chick.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What did Dusty do to those boys in that house?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I feel like I might have seen this match, or some variation of it once or twice...or a million times.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Why thank you. I'm fond of your sig as well. :dance


Love you too. <3


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

How many goddamn times do we have to see Sheamus and Usos tag together? Christ...


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I like knowing that if I miss a month of Raws , I just have to watch this weeks so see roughly the same exact matches.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Its fucking sad when the Miz is the most entertaining person on the roster.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *StarDust is phenomenal*


Really? I think he sucks at Mafia. :troll


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

What the fuck, entrance seems to take forever!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Damien Mizdow <3


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm telling you...if someone had the money, Raw would be ripe for the picking. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mizdow!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Also, why on earth does Cena, who LOST his opportunity at getting the match he really wanted, and Orton, who was the CONSOLATION prize, get a fucking number one contenders match? Surely Ambrose vs. Rollins should be the number one contenders match.

Argh, my mind hurts. It's took a good fucking.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Although more Mizdow is appreciated.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Cody has rabies.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is this a replay?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This is WWE universe type of booking


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A funeral procession gets a better reaction than Miz


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

If Orton loses I give up


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy SHIT hasn't this same match happened like 5 times in the last month?

What a joke


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mizdow with biggest pop of the night.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> What happened to the War Dance?


PPV network Exclusive! :hhh2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Love you too. <3


:bow Mainboy :bow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And the crowd fucking cheers.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TOM MADISON said:


> What the fuck, entrance seems to take forever!



Gotta save the in ring action for the WWE App during the commercials :cole3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mizdow with the nice pop.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well... Lasted 5 minutes and watching the us women win their qualifying group instead. Way to go with must see tv wwe......


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

And now the match is completely different, clowns.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> I can't take Seth serious with a blonde streak in his hair


Bet you will after he beat dat ass :brock4


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

LETS GO SANDOW !!!

LETS GO SANDOW !!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They must have read my mind that the only way I was going to accept this match would be story progression for Mizdow.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> I feel like I might have seen this match, or some variation of it once or twice...or a million times.


If you don't like it stop watching lol not that hard


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

sandow !!!!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

YAS!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Mizdow just out popped half the roster by standing on the apron


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Mizdow and Miz are the highlights of RAW. People can hate Miz all they want but they are gold.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lets go Mizdow!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Another fucking commercial break already?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cole just cut Miz off to commercial! :ti


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

RHODES SCHOLARS REUNION!(sort of)


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

How in the hell did Sandow manage to get over with this character


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm assuming Kansas City is going to lose their absolute shit over the USA chants


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Also, why on earth does Cena, who LOST his opportunity at getting the match he really wanted, and Orton, who was the CONSOLATION prize, get a fucking number one contenders match? Surely Ambrose vs. Rollins should be the number one contenders match.
> 
> Argh, my mind hurts. It's took a good fucking.


:nash They're just vanilla midgets, B+ players


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

mizdow face turns and get tag titles

also trolololol cutting miz off


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CUCK FOMMERCIALS.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> Mizdow and Miz are the highlights of RAW. People can hate Miz all they want but they are gold.


Mizdow's been carrying the act, plus on Sunday it's Miz wrestling and his matches with Sheamus so far have been boring.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sandow. :lmao

I'm glad WWE are following my fantasy booking. Putting Ambrose vs Rollins inside the cell and Orton vs Cena for the #1 contender (only they had to do a shitload of fuckery to get around to it because Cena can't lose twice in a row). That's 2 out of 3 or 3 out of 4 if you will. Just let Orton win and I will bow down to them for once.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> How in the hell did Sandow manage to get over with this character



Because it's Sandow and he's talented?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Why is Raw even 3 hours these days? Ohhh so they can fit in more commercials. I forgot


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> How in the hell did Sandow manage to get over with this character



True talent will always get over


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Raw turned off. Netflix on!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Panzer said:


> RHODES SCHOLARS REUNION!(sort of)


Holyshit I totally forgot about them! They were awesome!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> How in the hell did Sandow manage to get over with this character


Because for anyone who has been blind to it.. he is actually TALENTED, and should be USED PROPERLY..
WWE has been WASTING it!!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> How in the hell did Sandow manage to get over with this character


Because Sandow puts 100% in to everything he does to try and entertain the crowd. Even in the terrible things he has been thrown in to he has always done a good effort to save those segments.

Considring he was a former MITB holder I wish he was doing more, but he is highly entertaining in what he is doing so I admire him for that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TrainRekt said:


> Why is Raw even 3 hours these days? Ohhh so they can fit in more commercials. I forgot


Commercialmania is running wild brother! :vince5

On top of so many of them, they feel like they take forever.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Lord Humongous said:


> Raw turned off. Netflix on!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm extremely close to doing the same thing. Maybe I'll turn on Raw during the last 15 mins of the show.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They won't even have Orton win. It'll be Cena... _again_. It's always Cena. How can there still be people who don't get why this fucking cunt is hated by fans? How do these people even exist at this point?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That spinebuster looked and sounded like it hurt a bit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Commercialmania is running wild brother! :vince5
> 
> On top of so many of them, they feel like they take forever.


Need more popeyes ad :homer


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Miz and Sandow are the best things going on the roster. Which is very very very sad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The babyface team is so corny. All of them. Look at them.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> Need more popeyes ad :homer


Fuck Popeyes.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They won't even have Orton win. It'll be Cena... _again_. It's always Cena. How can there still be people who don't get why this fucking cunt is hated by fans? How do these people even exist at this point?


Because retards like that were pulled into the pro wrestling fan base by 'reality tv' shows like Total Divas. They haven't been watching wrestling very long, think wrestling is real, and Cena is God....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miz-I prepare to win. 

Someone must not read the scripts.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Fuck Popeyes.


:whoa


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Fuck Popeyes.


:westbrook4


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Damn, I'm reading every single post in this thread because I feel like I know what's happening in the TV Room only with my ears. And that doesn't happen often.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

They threw Sheamus in there to make it sound like he was getting the pop. :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Same matches, same spots, same boring style WWE matches. Yawn.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Headliner said:


> The babyface team is so corny. All of them. Look at them.


Celtic Cena
Samoan Cenas
It's the ICIs
It's the damned International Cena Impersonators Club!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I sure hope boogeyman shows up tonight.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

sheamus can't dive off the ropes right.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Only half an hour in ugh


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sheamus fell off that rope.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

God these are the same damn matches every week


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"When I say uss you say ooo" I just wanna punch Cole in the throat everytime he say's that.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Same spots all the time. Boring.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God, the fans give no shits about Sheamus.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus not hurt from his rope leap


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"The Falling Star" = Stardust plunging ass first into peoples faces?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

HOLY SHIT SANDOW ACTUALLY WON


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sandow gets a pinfall win!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MIZDOW DID IT!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Mizdow wins!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And Sheamus is considered good by most. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Holy shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sandow wins!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao Miz :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mizdow won


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

The commentary is fucking horrendous these days. Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sandow!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

:maisielol *Miz!!!! *


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

YYYYEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Got back in time to see Miz's epic reaction! ahah


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Hahahaha. I fucking love Mizdow.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

It sickens me how protected Sheamus is.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

MIZDOW PINNED SHEAMUS!!!!!

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy Fuck I just Marked out!!
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
There is some good left in the world!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Miz marking :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MIZDOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:

It's so weird seeing sheamus lose clean..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Sandow get a fucking win?!?!?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Mizdow


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

FUCK YES SANDOW FINALLY GOT A PIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, Mizdow actually got the pin.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Uso match #112334. If you've seen one, you've seen them all.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HAHAHAHA 
MIZ WON


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Mizdow. :lol 


Miz' reaction! :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy FUCK! SANDOW WON A MATCH!!!!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Sandow vs Brock
Wrestlemania

BOOK IT


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

MIZDOW!!!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sheamus with That Reaction:booka


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Game at half and i turn to miz on commentary and eventually mizdow winning... These two have become gold together. And miz being more insightful at the table than the other three......


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

GNR4LIFE said:


> The commentary is fucking horrendous these days. Has anyone else noticed that?



Noticed it awhile ago I now have them completely tuned out so I don't really notice it anymore


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Headliner said:


> The babyface team is so corny. All of them. Look at them.


They wonder why we don't cheer them


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

People who watch RAW every week and complain about it might as well watch TNA Impact too. It seems most people watch RAW for the talent alone since we're complaining about the story lines most of time. Impact is totally worth watching for its talent and wrestling alone. No matter how shitty RAW is sadly Impact still won't get any ratings though lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

GNR4LIFE said:


> The commentary is fucking horrendous these days. Has anyone else noticed that?



Uhhh... You must be new here man. There's a commentary bashing thread on here every day.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. How many times are these guys going to fight each other? (Cena, Ambrose, authority). We've basically seen them fight for the last month now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Wow, Mizdow actually got the pin.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Uso match #112334. If you've seen one, you've seen them all.


No kidding. Have they ever had a match where one of them doesn't jump on to the other three people outside the ring?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I AM Glacier said:


> Sandow vs Brock
> Wrestlemania
> 
> BOOK IT


Paul Heydow vs. Brock Lesnar :mark:


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lmfao I love The Miz. Someone gotta gif that.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

YES SANDOW :mark: JUST BECAME A FAN. I didnt even like the guy a few weeks ago.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> And Sheamus is considered good by most. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


Hopefully things are looking up for Sandow.
And IMO Sandow pinning Sheamus is to set up a Miz vs Sheamus feud.

Sheamus beats Miz at the PPV then Sandow says he is better than MIz because he beat Sheamus and Miz couldn't.


That is how I would book it anyways.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Miz & Mizdow is one of the few entertaining things about the product; well done.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

gif that miz reaction so we can use it on this forum. It was fucking awesome lol.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> Sandow vs Brock
> Wrestlemania
> 
> BOOK IT


Sandow vs Austin vs Rock vs Hogan 
WM31 GOAT match


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't tell whether my shock is at Sandow's win or Sheamus being pinned?!

Either way I was not expecting that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MIZDOW WINS! :mark:

Epic reaction from Miz as well. :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The rise of Sandow has begun.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mizdow just beating who he's suppose to beat.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tbh, just looking for Swagger to job and I might hit the hay. Been pretty damn bored.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> Paul Heydow vs. Brock Lesnar :mark:


:mark:


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Yet, WWE drag their match sooo, soo much.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

That'll be the biggest pop of the night when Sandow got that pin!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The ultimate SWERVE~!

One year after failing to cash-in his briefcase successfully, Sandow might be getting the long awaited push a year after, at a time where Mick Foley promised that we would enter the Age of Sandow.

I must say Sandow has really won me over doing these comedy gimmicks because he's so good at it. :lmao


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Sandow has 8 days to begin the era of Sandow before Foley is wrong.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I honestly think this is the beginning of mizdows push.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> :maisielol *Miz!!!! *


What "that girl" did when I pulled it out...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> The rise of Sandow has begun.


Watch out Lesnar.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

loling hard at anyone that doesn't think Sandow with shatter Flair's 16 championship record


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sandow is so amazing that he got over so much they had to finally give him a win. Shocker.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

My mom just said yesterday she watches Chrisley. fpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope there is some shenanigans in the lead up to this main event, like Kane being taken out brutally or something.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

It's 1-30am here and I jumped out my chair punching the air screaming Mizdow. People got woke up. Marking like a bitch.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

_Why the fuck do their heights keep changing?_


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Orton kissing ass?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Orton/Lesnar I think would be a great match.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm gonna make you proud daddy


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Seth wants to face Randy for the title?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

autechrex said:


> My mom just said yesterday she watches Chrisley. fpalm


What are you taking about? :|


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Seth better stay away from Tables


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Stop the vignettes already.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Seth being a good friend


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> _Why the fuck do their heights keep changing?_


:lmao

Great question!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Bring back the Wyatts already

enough to with these promos


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A combined Wyatt video package, maybe they aren't splitting them up?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> _Why the fuck do their heights keep changing?_


Right? The fuck is going on in there?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatt has released Rowan. WWE will release him next.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Orton to beat Lesnar in his hometown at Survivor Series and Rollins cashing in immediately after CONFIRMED.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh God, just hope the Seth/Orton thanking thing doesn't mean Seth will cost him the match to lead the face turn. He should win and take on Brock at SVS, no other way around it.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sandow is so amazing that he got over so much they had to finally give him a win. Shocker.


I thought you don't watch Sandow segments anymore?

You should cheer up because this comedy gimmick is gonna work in his favor.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

These Wyatt vignettes are incredible.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> What are you taking about? :|


The reality show that's constantly advertised during RAW.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Wyatt has released Rowan. WWE will release him next.


:lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Focking siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Wyatt's little outside environment in this promo is not a safe place for us blacks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a vignette :banderas


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

They're finally playing on Seth's character supposed manipulative ways now. He'll have Randy beat Cena, then fight Lesnar only to cash in on the winner, which would turn Orton face anyway.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

IM BORED THIS BORES ME.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Why don't they just bring the Wyatts back? What's with all the promos and nothing happening?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If all this leads to is the shitty Ascension it's going to bomb quick.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

These vignettes just scream, "sorry, Vince and creative has nothing for you." Amazing they fucked up a character as good as Wyatt but that's exactly what they did.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Teasing that RKO face turn.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Wyatt with another GOAT promo and vignette


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Wyatt's better come strong!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know about anyone else but any momentum or credibility Bray Wyatt had is now gone


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

cena buried wyatt so hard they have to redebut :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

pjc33 said:


> Orton to beat Lesnar in his hometown at Survivor Series and Rollins cashing in immediately after CONFIRMED.


:mark:


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Bray Wyatt is so fucking badass. He's not a PG Era guy, he's an ATTITUDE ERA GUY that just happened to be stuck in shitty 2014.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins better watch it. His "thank you" could be a....

RKO OuttaNoWhere


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So umm, Wyatt is gone?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Dat Wyatt --> AJ segue dafuq :smokey:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

autechrex said:


> The reality show that's constantly advertised during RAW.


Ah sorry, we don't get that over here in the UK.

My bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> These vignettes just scream, "sorry, Vince and creative has nothing for you." Amazing they fucked up a character as good as Wyatt but that's exactly what they did.


All they had to do is keep him winning in the mid card instead of feeding him to Cena.
And I love how the Cena marks claimed Cena beating him didnt buy Wyatt, that is exactly what it did because now look at him.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

autechrex said:


> The reality show that's constantly advertised during RAW.


We don't get Chrisley Knows Best in the UK, that's probably where the confusion is.

I knew who you meant though.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

We go from MUTHAFUCKINGGODDAMNEPIC wyatt promo




























to Divas.............













Then to Adverts................


You wonder why everyone thinks this show is a rollercoaster of tolerance.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

@ that Wyatt vignette


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm glad they put the MizDow stuff early so I don't have to watch the rest of the show :mark:*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton getting so over with the RKO vines that he will be the one to defeat the one in 21-1? I'm 100% down with that. :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait what did Seth do to be looking out for randy, I missed something. But he is about to get an RKO out of nowhere I reckon lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So no mystery partner for AJ this week?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ya know as cringe worthy predictable this Raw started the actual substance hasn't been that bad.

Hunter revealing a title opportunity for Orton/Cena. 
Sandow gets a pinfall.
New Wyatt family promo including Erick Rowan with Luke Harper. 

Not soooo bad


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

:AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer :AJ :homer


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Rollins better watch it. His "thank you" could be a....
> 
> RKO OuttaNoWhere


WATCH YA BACK ROLLINS.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I AM Glacier said:


> loling hard at anyone that doesn't think Sandow with shatter Flair's 16 championship record


17 low diff.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

lollins bout to get rko'd


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Seriously, Orton dwarfed Triple H when they came out to open the show, but in that backstage segment they were at eye level...

Shit's weird.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bray sucks. Harper was always more intriguing character...and better wrestler.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Wait what did Seth do to be looking out for randy, I missed something. But he is about to get an RKO out of nowhere I reckon lol.


Triple H told Randy that Rollins came up with the idea that his match be a #1 contender's match.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> All they had to do is keep him winning in the mid card instead of feeding him to Cena.
> And I love how the Cena marks claimed Cena beating him didnt buy Wyatt, that is exactly what it did because now look at him.


Cena marks have no credibility. They could claim all the bullshit they want, but the experienced fans _know better_.


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

I like Aj Lee but that theme music is beyond annoying.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Wait what did Seth do to be looking out for randy, I missed something. But he is about to get an RKO out of nowhere I reckon lol.


He suggested the #1 contender idea for the Cena/Orton match.

I would love to see Orton beat Lesnar leading to Rollins cashing in and an Orton face turn.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao JBL's reaction at Paige.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Paige and JBL!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

haha JBL looking uncomfortably at Paige.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

FUCK! Just seeing AJ coming out mad eme feel like It's everytime, the same freaking segements, matchs, feuds.
- AJ, Paige and oithers Divas.
- The six man tags between the midcards
- Cena, Ambrose (but was the same with Reigns) vs Autorithy. 

What else? 
Some Crocodile vs Tauros spot, some Ziggler and Cesaro random match. There you go, RAW for the past months.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

What's up with Paige's stupid gloves... I mean, she isn't even wrestling either :booklel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking feud needs to die already. AJ and Paige is like the next sheamus and ADR.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Too bad this is not going to be the hell cat Alicia Fox from 4 months ago vs AJ. 


What happened to that Alicia Fox?




WWE today don't give a shit about any of the minorities.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Choke2Death said:


> He suggested the #1 contender idea for the Cena/Orton match.
> 
> I would love to see Orton beat Lesnar leading to Rollins cashing in and an Orton face turn.


Oh he is sooooooo getting RKO'ed lol.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao JBL's reaction at Paige.


:jbl "We get lap dances on Monday Nights, Maggle!"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

EdgeHead 4 Life said:


> I like Aj Lee but that theme music is beyond annoying.


Agreed, its second only to Briemooooooode.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So....they're really going to play this like Paige and AJ were actually best friends.....?

This fucking company.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Those weak CM Punk chants just made me cringe.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey pink and black shorts.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Let's go what?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fox has an awesome bridge


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

LOL SHE RAN THE ROPES LOL :bryanlol :maury :LOL

AJ pls, never do that. :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful northern lights


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Let's go what?


Royals


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My reaction to seeing Paige lick her lips:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Those weak CM Punk chants just made me cringe.


Some people just don't know how to let go.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

World's Best said:


> LOL SHE RAN THE ROPES LOL :bryanlol :maury :LOL
> 
> AJ pls, never do that. :lmao
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alicia reminds me of that ratchet girl at the club who swear she the baddest and when some dude bangs her, she immediately expects him to come out of pocket for everything. And she's liable to say some off the wall dumb shit like "This is *pay* _per_ view *pussy*." :westbrook2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WWE has killed this division


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> All they had to do is keep him winning in the mid card instead of feeding him to Cena.
> And I love how the Cena marks claimed Cena beating him didnt buy Wyatt, that is exactly what it did because now look at him.


Eh, Vince buried Wyatt, Cena was just the loyal henchman who carried out the dastardly deed.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Anyone have that miz gif yet?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

The goddess AJ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alicia's hair unit is tragic.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Still no RKO vines? :shrug


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

bigd5896 said:


> Anyone have that miz gif yet?


Here ya go.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> My reaction to seeing Paige lick her lips:



Well that's not very PG aige


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> WWE has killed this division


Wasn't much to begin with, so.......



One Girl Revolution. Fuck that noise.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The lack of depth in that storyline is frustrating. The two top divas having nothing to say is so sad. 

I want AJ and Paige back to NXT.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Stone Cold AJ!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Fox has an awesome bridge


I think this is the worst I seen. I don't know how she's able to wrestle with all that hair in her face.


She (Alicia Fox) not only wrestled better 4 months ago, she looked better too. 


WTF happened to Alicia Fox from 4 months ago?


but she wins.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bury the black woman smh

Edit: And then she gets the W


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

you can heard crickets


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

that should have been a dq


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bigd5896 said:


> Anyone have that miz gif yet?












:booka


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Two straight matches with the same finish. Nice creative team.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Alicia Foxdow


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Paige is such a dominatrix. :yum:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Well that's not very PG aige


Which almost automatically increases the quality.

:hbk1


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

2 matches in a row with distracting, roll-up pin finishes


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> that should have been a dq


I was just about to point that out.

This company. :booklel


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

chargebeam said:


> The lack of depth in that storyline is frustrating. The two top divas having nothing to say is so sad.
> 
> I want AJ and Paige back to NXT.


So much this... Fuck raw and how they treat the women


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lesbian celebration!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Here comes an RKO, Outta No Where


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Clothesline in corner to swinging neckbreaker reminiscent of a certain Punk?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Why does every diva match have the same finish?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The brunette side of his hair is just beautiful.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The face turn seeds are planted further.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

The crowd should of popped their brains out at Rollings saying there would be an end to Orton and Cena


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> :booka


Top three things Miz ever did.

1. Marry Maryse.
2. Win the WWE title.
3. This.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Dat 'I wish you died in the womb' sign.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> The face turn seeds are planted further.


yep


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

You know, Seth looks a bit like Yanni.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Original DX!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Geeee said:


> Why does every diva match have the same finish?


Cause fuck booking. fuck writing, fuck that shit its hard


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I AM Glacier said:


> The crowd should of popped their brains out at Rollings saying there would be an end to Orton and Cena


When you've had a match saying "After this there will be no more matches between these two" and then go on to have ten more, yeah.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't want to hear HBK and HHH at 40 years old skew shit and relive their glory days...while wearing DX shirts and throwing out glowsticks.

Let me appreciate them at their peak, dammit.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:jbl "How much is it for half and half?"


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Tonight on the network HHH puts himself over some more.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I wonder why Randy wasn't wearing suits when he was the corporate champion last year. Now that he is playing second fiddle, he is no longer constantly roaming around the locker room and promos in his underwear.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Orton to face Brock? I have no problem with that. It's something different.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Here comes an RKO, Outta No Where


OTRSCentral on Youtube did a video about this....Orton should be doing random RKOs on everyone. It'd both cash in on pop culture and give Orton a much needed edge to his character and generate interest in the show.

But if what we've just seen is anything to go by, Orton will just carry on walking around looking like a pussy fpalm Fucking WWE logic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Top three things Miz ever did.
> 
> 1. Marry Maryse.
> 2. Win the WWE title.
> 3. This.


Number 1 shall never get replaced. Miz is one lucky dood.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Orton to face Brock? I have no problem with that. It's something different.


Same here. We've seen Cena/Brock enough times now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> fuck that shit its hard


That's what she said.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't want to hear HBK and HHH at 40 years old skew shit and relive their glory days...while wearing DX shirts and throwing out glowsticks.
> 
> Let me appreciate them at their peak, dammit.


Plus its never the same since they don't include Chyna.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Hogan bumped to the post show :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought DX Confidential was following Raw?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

RKO OUTTA NO WHERE


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Orton out again? What?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Zero pop for Orton


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Oh my god, that pop for the most over guy ever, Randy Orton. :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

RKO outta nowhere please.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That black with the pink goes hard.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

For the last week they've hyped a Hogan appearance at this RAW. What they didn't mention was the small print.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Can we go back to the 2-hour format?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton coming out in the suit? So he's gonna get some promo time which is good.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Tyson Kidd on the app :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I'm bored. This show is unbearable and nonsensical. Cya when the main event is on.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Orton getting a lot of air time tonight


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Zero pop for Orton


Zero pop for a heel who's already been out tonight. So surprising.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

BloodShed said:


> Hogan bumped to the post show :lmao


Good. Tired of seeing his ass on Raw ruin himself with stupid 9.99 and Susan G. Komen plugs because he needs the extra cash since he spent all his already fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So if Hogan's interview is exclusively on the WWE Network, is he still going to if the WWE Network?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

4th seg with Randy and we're less than an hour in. WTF?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Oh my god, that pop for the most over guy ever, Randy Orton. :mark:


:cole A thunderous reaction for Orton from our capacity crowd here tonight


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

We don't give a shit about HIAC, Orton. We just love the RKO!!!


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

It is also not the first time you two have fought...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can this be a crack Randy promo, please?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol What the hell? TIME REALLY FLIES.

Okay..


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Shit next week Raw is probably in Dallas since HIC is as well, but Monday Night Football is also in Dallas. Tickets and ratings going to pwnd.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao "Let's go Royals"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Randy Orton is the last superstar to come out of the Attitude Era.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Just yesterday, it seems like it was 2002....."

Oh god, we've been here forever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow this crowd is *shit.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes Randy we know that you have had matches with Cena before


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is Randy getting two promos tonight UGH


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lol Orton


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"Let's go Royals" crowd not giving a shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"The Great City of Kansas City" 

Ha!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:rko2


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

bahahaha


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

randy 'cheap heat' orton


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Synopsis: Randy really hates the Kansas City Royals.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Randy pissed. :lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lololol Orton just lost his shit


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

The one time they don't need to bring up the past matches
(like HHH/Takeror Brock/Cena)
They do it a ton


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

That was actually cool. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Orton is killin it. He on dat coke tonight.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Orton killing it tonight :clap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But you said this already tho.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

12 years and no heat for this feud or Blandy. Sad.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Let's go Royals chants. :haha


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Can't blame them for not paying attention, we've heard all this shit before.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton mentioning dem GOATS.

:hbk1


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Has Orton not already gave a hometown sports insult tonight?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Orton/Cena ain't even in the same universe as Austin/Rock. :booklel


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You can tell Orton is getting legit hot at this crowd.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

stop saying Boston. 

Please.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Synopsis: Randy really hates the Kansas City Royals.



Well he is from St Louis, so I guess he is a Cardinals fan


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Orton & Cena on par with Rock/Austin...wow. I can't even wrap my head around that.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Orton on some Strong stuff


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

So that's the only thing the crowd is going to chant tonight?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Royals are more over then this feud.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Two Randy promos in less than in a hour wow!!


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Randy is just awesome.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Great promo by Randy.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

"Let's go Royals" chants again!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Man Orton is pouring his heart into this promo lol


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Well he is from St Louis, so I guess he is a Cardinals fan


Cardinals wooo. I also think they were cheering the royals and was trying to get them to shut up.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Orton in the zone tonight


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

This is why I don't get why people hate Orton, this guy is just entertaining


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> Orton/Cena ain't even in the same universe as Austin/Rock. :booklel


You're right. It's not.










:curry2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

You go Randy. This is awesome.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Headliner said:


> You can tell Orton is getting legit hot at this crowd.


Can't blame him. That would get pretty annoying.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Do Royals fans hate the Cardinals? Is Orton a Cardinals fan? He is from St. Louis after all, right?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

:lol

Orton is killing it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Look at how red he's getting. He's on that ill boogar sugar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Orton & Cena on par with Rock/Austin...wow. I can't even wrap my head around that.


Because they aren't.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Orton went fucking HAM on that promo!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Randy is good. But too bad Cena will come out and smile like a goofball and ruin it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

How many times have these two fought? 9?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

It was like Orton was waking himself up with that shouting.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cena doin big things right now


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:cena


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck the crowd for cheering for that pandering suck up. fpalm


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Randy blowing a lot of hot air. Much ado about nothing in this promo. 

Oh, 3 hours lol


Well here comes the goofbag himself.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuck all this.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The hell is John Cena wearing again?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Great promo by Randy.


Agreed. Nice to hear him cut a good promo for a change because he's been as boring AF for years.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm really liking the promo by Orton. Good to see him putting any frustration to good use. 

Now let's just hope that Cena doesn't laugh this off.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Amazing promo by Orton. Cena cut-off... fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Randy literally just repeated the same thing 4 times in a row :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Good fan-fic from Orton there


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Z. Kusano said:


> Has Orton not already gave a hometown sports insult tonight?


He is bitter because his St. Louis Cardinals aren't in the World Series.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Great promo, Orton's best for a long time :clap


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

i don't think i could give less of a fuck than i do right now.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

and the 6 yos go wild !!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They really want us to think this match is worth a shit, huh? I mean it is a number one contender match for no reason and we're getting a long ass promo too.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Who was it that said Randy Orton was the most over wrestler in the world because of the RKO Vine stuff? The crowd is chanting, "Let's go Royals!," during his promo.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh great. Orton in the middle of a classic promo and this idiot has to get involved.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Johm ceen is a utlimat fite


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

How long before Cena cracks a corny joke?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Randy is good. But too bad Cena will come out and smile like a goofball and ruin it.


Randy is not good and Cena can only save this.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Bork Laser would kill both Snake Man and Fruity Pebbles!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton wears clothes so well. Still wouldn't.

Cena's pandering punk bitch ass.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

John Cena suckkkkkkkkkkkkk
Jihn Cena suckkkkkkkkkkkk


singing along to the horns


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't know what you guys expect us to cheer at right now. Orton for the 4th time or two roll up finished in a matter of minutes. 

The only thing anyone in this building gives a shit about is the royals tomorrow. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RKO wants get into ass play with good ol' John boy. rton4


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Cena ready to get them cheap pops.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena: "The Kansas City Royals WILLLLLLLLLL win the MLB world series!!!!"


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is fucking trash


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm really liking the promo by Orton. Good to see him putting any frustration to good use.
> 
> *Now let's just hope that Cena doesn't laugh this off.*


:lol

You're going to be _miiiiiiiiiiighty_ disappointed.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That's funny, Cena telling someone to shut up. Oh the irony.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

the first shut up was hilarious.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Cena and his robotic fucking personality. No charisma at all.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Tonight's Raw script = spend 3 hours hyping a match no one cares about.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This guy is the worst. Not one redeeming quality.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They're hyping this match more than Ambrose/Rollins.

lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The two GOATS are in the ring. A face off!!!! :mark:

:vince2 $$$


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

safc-scotty said:


> How long before Cena cracks a corny joke?



Cruddy piehole. 

Grandpa peed his pants.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I vehemently hate when Cena panders to the crowd.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Fuck you Cena , seriously. Goto hell, ruins every damn promo


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

SHOCKED Cena is not wearing Royals gear.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Cena has his gangsta accent tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena, don't try to be funny. Please stop.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Fuck dis.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena ALWAYS ruining shit.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cena sounds like The Rock this is really weird


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Great. Again Cena showing little to no respect to his opponents. All jokes. fpalm


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Cena is a five star cunt


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:Out


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cringe.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Orton wears clothes so well. Still wouldn't.
> 
> Cena's pandering punk bitch ass.


Cena panders and it's Randy that has to go hard in the sports heat?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Can't watch this pathetic Cena promo 

Pee break time


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

safc-scotty said:


> How long before Cena cracks a corny joke?




:HA I couldn't even reply to the post quick enough before it....


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena's elderly impersonation. :lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

You guys realise that unless they make Ambrose/Rollins for the case, then Cena/Orton is 100% going on last.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

ANd yea there it is, 31 seconds into the promo he comes out with the shitty jokes to bury the promo into the mud and make Randy look like a chump


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Respect, John... you're name calling for not much valid reason.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cena's such a heel.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Randy is so much better than Cena in every single way possible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, anyone going to defend this Cena promo?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Shut up John Cena!!!!! :cuss: fpalm


Horrible jokes and pathetic crowd pandering.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Somewhere Kofi Kingston is laughing his ass off at Orton being called stupid on TV.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

:lmao

Fuck you Cena, fuck you to eternity.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They're hyping this match more than Ambrose/Rollins.
> 
> lol


They kinda have to for the week.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man, that "promos" section of the John Cena DVD when he retires is sure gonna be boring. They literally all sound the same. This one is not any different either.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

MEMS said:


> SHOCKED Cena is not wearing Royals gear.


Anything would be better than this current color-blind attire.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena Comedy Hour Time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

uuuUggggghhhhh CENA shut up N!GGA. Can't take it.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

:rko2 (cuts good promo)

:cena4 "you're a stupid head!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"See how they're so excited for something that is not even our product? Let's focus on that!"- :vince


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Holy kiss ass batman


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Please tell me one of you guys screen grabbed that stupid talk to the hand while smelling my own shit face/pose cena just made. *


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

They've spent more time promoting the World Series than HITC.

Save us Dean


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Cena should troll the fans with a redsox joke.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Cena's such a heel.


Tweener. IWC hates him. Kids and the majority of women love him.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Orton wasn't even relevant in 2002. What a shit joke.

All this pandering.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> You guys realise that unless they make Ambrose/Rollins for the case, then Cena/Orton is 100% going on last.


Ambrose/Rollins could be for the salvation of mankind and Orton/Cena would go on last.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Biggest ass kisser of all time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

2002 was the last time Orton was relevant? Uh, John, he was undisputed champion heading into Wrestlemania this year. 

Oh and fuck you for sucking up to KC like this.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is some shameless shit.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

The Royals really don't though lmfao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This segment is awful


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

fuck baseball


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I gotta tap out on Cena's color coded confused ass.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena ruining a great promo with his sucking up. Just fuck off. fpalm


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone please kill his mic!!!


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Cena sucking Kansas City's dick hard. Only way he will ever get a pop.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

you havent been relevant since 2002

WAY TO FUCKING BURY HIS 2013-2014 TITLE REIGN SHUPERCUNT


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cena isnt fucking funny can he just STOP already for fuck sake


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

I DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT SOME SPORTS TEAM, WHY ARE THEY TALKING ABOUT THIS BULLSHIT!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Did I just hear the words ass and dumbass. Did Vince see the Walking Dead ratings and decided PG13 is dead? :ex:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Am I the only one that thinks Cena is trying to act like the Rock right now?!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ok. i actually turned it off. tell me when that god awful segment ends.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:maury Everyone on the planet knows that if Raw was in San Francisco today, he'd be saying the opposite.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fuck this. I hate him.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This promo from Cena probably would have been good if Cena didn't spend half of it pandering to the Royals fans.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Orton's still bitter that his Cardinals were the team that lost to the Royals the last time they won a World Series.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I wonder if they'd be having the guy from Boston sucking off the Yankees if this were in New York with the Yanks in the playoffs instead.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Please Orton go over Cena. We don't need another Cena vs Lesnar match


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Orton not relevant since 2002? He is more relevant than ever right now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

How bad is the promo? Getting the sense here i should not tune to usa yet


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cena is still the best promo in the E...not including Enzo. :enzo


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

(Bad jokes) "u r a dumass" (bad joke) "u r so stupit" (bad joke) "u dumass"


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Heyman!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HEYMAN :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:heyman


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't take a man in red wristbands and a ball cap seriously. Heyman to save it


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh shit Heyman. :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

It's Heyman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I love how the cell is the most painful match ever until.. Elimination CHAMBER.

Oh Hi paul heyman. Nice to see you come pick up your check


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Fucking Christ, Cena cut a horrendously shit promo even by his shit standards.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BORK LASER!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: HEYMANNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

HEYMAN


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

THANK YOU HEYMAN *clap clap*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh thank god.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"You are going to be trapped in the cell with a man on a mission!! A mission to make sure Ambrose and Rollins get the proper buryin so they can't take my spot!!!!!"

:cena


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Is it half time ?

time for Paul heyman to save the show


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:heyman


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Paul E :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Heyman!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Have Lesnar go out there, kill them both, and then we don't get the match this Sunday. 

Trust me, nothing of value will be lost.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A wild Heyman appears


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Cena seriously needs to die off the program already. Good to see Paul.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fuck this asshole Cena, how is he over?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

HEYMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark: I miss his voice.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

WTF? That wasn't even a burn. Orton has been relevant in years since 2002. I mean come on. Real weak Cena.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Paul Heyman interrupting a Cena promo :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMFG! GOD IS HERE!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman is FINALLY back. Nice.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Talk about a blast from the past. 2002 was definitely the biggest year in wrestling over the past 15 years.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Who is the bald guy? And who is this Lesnar guy?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Forgot about Batista, or was he 2003?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Heyman speaking the truth. 

The Rock passed the torch to Brock in 2002.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I hate all of this.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Made it back in time for Heyman

woot


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Orton is facing a "man on a mission" at HIAC? I thought Mabel died:draper2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why is this match getting hyped more than the one Cena fought to take part in, in a contract match and fucking lost? Why is this happening? It's fucking absurd.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

mick foley hell in a cell backlash 2004 ???? like one of the legit 5 star matches of the past decade???


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Awkward pause.


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

If Cena didn't try to be funny he actually would be tolerable on the mic. Not great of course but decent. Some people are just not funny no matter how hard they try.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena's sucking up aside, this has been a good segment. PLEASE, can Randy win ffs?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should ask Heyman about the 30 day rule.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

So, is this a tease for a possible Brock run in @ Hell In a Cell?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Heyman's "Woah" sold the HiAC ppv more than Cena has. Go figure. :lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Forgot about Batista, or was he 2003?




2002 as well.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Who is the bald guy? And who is this Lesnar guy?


They're joining the roster in early 2015 apparently


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The new Hell in a Cell (well newish, they've been using it since 2008) is ludicrously huge. What was wrong with it being 16 feet high again?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I have no idea how I keep doing it, but every time I switch over to RAW its right when something important is happening. *


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Heyman's presence on the show instantly made all of this better.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

all this talk about 2002 is making me feel real old. I remember that year like it was yesterday. The year the RAW is WAR arena was retired. The year WWF Attitude died and left us with WWE.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Nevermind, Heyman's here.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Paul Heyman is the GOAT.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol my beast


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

fun fact 

Heyman calls his dick the beast


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Batz said:


> Heyman's "Woah" sold the HiAC ppv more than Cena has. Go figure. :lol


Stop being such a poopy head!

:cena3


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'You want no part of my beast!'

:lol :lmao :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Glad that Heyman made an appearance


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Heyman's presence on the show instantly made all of this better.


He's making it better to listen to from the other room. I'm not even sitting in front of the TV on this.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LMFAO wtf


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Oh my God!"

LOL


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

RKO outta no where!!


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

RKO to save us all


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Outta nowhere!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

OUTTA NOWHERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Outta nowhere :maury


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WHOS STUPID NOW?!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

YES!!! :mark: 

Orton :mark: :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah RKO to Cena!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:cole "Outta nowhere!"


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Michael cole :lmao

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!!!!! :mark:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

RKO OUT OF NOWHERE!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Heyman is totally standing there to set up an RKO.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

OUTTA NOWERE:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RUN PAUL!!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

OUTTA NOWHERE? 

Okay.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Dear God, please fire Randy. Pretty please.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So, this Sunday its CENAWINSLOL.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Cole was dying to say 'RKO out of nowhere'


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like Cena wins at the PPV.

LOL.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

"RKO outta nowhere"

First reference of the night. :lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

RKO OUTTA NO WHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH ORTON!!!!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Yep. Randy's turning face.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yesssss I seen that Heyman RKO a mile away.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"Who's stupid now!?" :lol :rko2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RKO outta nowhere! :mark:

Randy is on fire tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Outta No Wheres!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Orton <3's the internet


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

:wow


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

RANDY FACE TURN. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Orton Don't play that


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

CLASS HAS NOT BEEN DISMISSED YET MR. CENA!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Paul Heyman go night night


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

No not Heyman too lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

First little tease of Orton's face turn.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

RKO :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Randy acting like a tweener already. This face turn will be glorious :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"WHOS THE DUMBASS NOW"...Orton on his game tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well technically you could see that RKO coming from a mile away.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Good night so far for Orton.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Orton stands tall. Seems like Cena is getting the win. Great. fpalm


----------



## RabidCrow (Apr 18, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Oh great. Orton in the middle of a classic promo and this idiot has to get involved.


I liked the promo.. But classic?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:rko2 :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

(rko's Paul Heyman) "who's the dumd ass now?" ugh you are because now Brock will kill you lol.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Randy's been looking on twitter, HE KNOWS lol

Also, thanks to Orton I'm actually looking forward to his match at HIAC, slightly more than before anyway.

:rko2 well done sir.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

randy carrying a segment with Paul in it
LOL

Cena terrible as usual


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Or ton is the fn man. Nobody better pound for pound.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Orton RKOing Heyman to me confirmes him vs Brock


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Orton is fucking on point tonight, sheesh.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Is it just me or did Heyman take that RKO (outta nowhere) pretty well? :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really hope they didn't have Orton RKO Heyman for no reason and not have it lead to a match at least.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Gotta give it to Heyman, he ate that RKO like a man. Sold it well,too


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Heyman is totally standing there to set up an RKO.


But everyone else claimed it was from out of nowhere.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm as hard as a diamond in an ice storm right now


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

STOOPID! STOOPID!


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

The feud where the heel shows more balls then the two faces. Logic damnit.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

"Who's the dumbass now?!" - me for watching RAW live :side:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DAYUM Lana! Dat white suit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> I really hope they didn't have Orton RKO Heyman for no reason and not have it lead to a match at least.


Well Orton's a dick so he'd have done it either way.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> "WHOS THE DUMBASS NOW"...Orton on his game tonight.


When Orton is allowed to show personality he's fucking awesome but when he's given nothing he's crap


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> :rko2 :mark:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena rapping.:lol

He is so ass.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

They should have never let
Cena spit with wiz khalifa...

that's the best line of his rap...fucking awful at everything.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

I'd rather be at Nitro


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well technically you could see that RKO coming from a mile away.


When you have been watching a long time you can technically see a lot of things coming from a mile away. Not discrediting your post, but I too saw the RKO coming. Just the perils of being a long-time wrestling fan.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"They should have never let Cena step with Wiz Khalifa" :HA :HA :HA That sounded so terrible.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I also like how WWE is putting what could have been a month of Cena/Orton build into a single night. 



Batz said:


> Orton stands tall. Seems like Cena is getting the win. Great. fpalm


You're forgetting that Cena and Orton will both be involved in a match later on tonight. Cena could end up standing tall later on.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

'They should have never let Cena spit with Whiz Khalefa' yeah no shit John, you're exactly right.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

So Cena is going over Orton and then he'll go over Lesnar for the third time(is pushing NoC as if Cena won), and he'll tie Flair's record.

And when that happens I will stop watching.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Now I have to hear the worst soundtrack of the year now.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Cena and Wiz Kahlifa two pieces of shit.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

safc-scotty said:


> Is it just me or did Heyman take that RKO (outta nowhere) pretty well? :lmao


Sold it like a boss!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This is the best and most interesting Randy Orton's character has been in ages.

Please, WWE, don't fuck this up. Have him get the title shot vs. Lesnar.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> When Orton is allowed to show personality he's fucking awesome but when he's given nothing he's crap


Creative needs to let him be himself every week. He's that dude when he gets crazy lol.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


Excellent selling by Paul E.

Really hope they will go for Orton vs Brock. Dream match that's fresh and interesting plus Randy has plenty of momentum after this awesome segment and the RKO outta nowhere meme, not to mention the face turn.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The best babyface booking _creative_ is doing right now is for Rusev


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

10 goddamn years and everything is still the same. Garbage.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Creative needs to let him be himself every week. He's that dude when he gets crazy lol.


That's our coked out Orton


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> The best babyface booking _creative_ is doing right now is for Rusev


this:genius


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Big E just killed it on the app. I don't think he's going to come out with his smart athletic friends though


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

jbhutto said:


> No not Heyman too lol


BORK LASER KILLS MANDY BORTON


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Welp, Swagger wrestled on Superstars, so it looks like RAW has nothing to offer me.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Best first hour of a Raw in a while.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

They just advertised Kane for Raw in Minneapolis in a couple months. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena/Orton 12 years later.

:lel

Hot garbage.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

blah blah blah Russia 

blah blah blah USA

jack off motion


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Job-E


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

randy face turn imminent though imo. im praying to the wrestling gods he beats cena


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Choke2Death said:


> Excellent selling by Paul E.
> 
> Really hope they will go for Orton vs Brock. Dream match that's fresh and interesting plus Randy has plenty of momentum after this awesome segment and the RKO outta nowhere meme, not to mention the face turn.


Gotta agree. Been waiting for this matchup for longest of times.

And their matches/feud will be so much better than Cena/Lesnar.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Remember when Big E Langston looked like he was gonna be pushed?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey, Big E. Remember when he mattered?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Big E on Raw? Is it 2013?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big E going to job


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SPOILER:

This match will suck.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Did I overhear Rusev vs Big E again. Come on, they just ought to have Rusev run over the brothers yet again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Big E. Operation squash another black. You mise well go to body building. This WWE shit ain't happening.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

What is with WWE having their PPV matches on free TV before the PPV? fpalm


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

where the hell is Kurt Angle


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait why are we getting Big Show/Rusev on PPV? Didn't Show lose a match to Rusev not too long ago?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Remember when Cole said 2014 was going to be Big E's yr?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't even remember Big E's last win.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow Big E has been off tv for months only to be fed to George Zimmerman. WWE is not racist at all.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Excellent selling by Paul E.
> 
> Really hope they will go for Orton vs Brock. Dream match that's fresh and interesting plus Randy has plenty of momentum after this awesome segment and the RKO outta nowhere meme, not to mention the face turn.


Interesting? In what universe?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lana CRUSH HIM RUSEV!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

killacamt said:


> where the hell is Kurt Angle


Sticking around in TNA supposedly.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Big E on Raw? Is it 2013?


I wish. 2013 was pretty good for WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Remember when Big E Langston looked like he was gonna be pushed?


Sadly, yes. But thankfully those days are long gone.

:hbk1


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

JBL - "the stakes have never been higher". Apparently a number 1 contenders match is now more importants than all the actual title matches they've had.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*dun* *dun* *dun* another black bites the dust *dun* *dun* *dun*....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Can't even remember Big E's last win.


I was honestly just thinking the same thing lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Operation squash another black.



:vince2



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Sadly, yes. But thankfully those days are long gone.
> 
> :hbk1




Guess Cena doesn't have as much pull as many thought.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Seems like whenever they need someone for Rusev to squash, Big E is always there to take the call.



wkc_23 said:


> Gotta agree. Been waiting for this matchup for longest of times.
> 
> And their matches/feud will be so much better than Cena/Lesnar.


I enjoyed the Brock/Cena matches but enough is enough and it's time for a change. wen

Orton vs Brock only happened once on WWE TV and it was when Orton was a jobber with the shaggy hair and blue trunks. In 2002, the last time Orton was supposedly relevant according to Cena's stupid ass.



> Interesting? In what universe?


On planet Earth. I know you prefer the same boring 6 man tags every week, but the majority of us beg to differ.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Excellent selling by Paul E.


Another two years of Heyman's great work and he will simply replace Bobby Heenan as the greatest manager ever in my opinion. Yes. I know that probably won't be the popular opinion.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Welp, Swagger wrestled on Superstars, so it looks like RAW has nothing to offer me.


:rudy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The thread seems slow tonight. We're usually into 100+ pages after the first hour


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rusev is ugly AF


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

why is this happening. why is rusev fighting big e again then big show. fuck off already.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nobody from the USA can beat Rusev?!

Don't worry JBL! We have JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dat spinning heel kick.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

killacamt said:


> where the hell is Kurt Angle


Watching MNF http://twitter.com/RealKurtAngle/status/524355652022730752


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev is athletic as FUCKKK!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Guess Cena doesn't have as much pull as many thought.


Or WWE realized just because he's a friend of Cena doesn't mean he should be pushed. IC title was more than enough.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

That jump from big E!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Z. Kusano said:


> The thread seems slow tonight. We're usually into 100+ pages after the first hour


Not really watching and just reading about it for me... Just hasn't made me want to watch


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Guess Cena doesn't have as much pull as many thought.


Cena probably just found a new workout buddy.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> This is the best and most interesting Randy Orton's character has been in ages.
> 
> Please, WWE, don't fuck this up. Have him get the title shot vs. Lesnar.


We all know it's gonna be over when Cena wins Sunday.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> 2013 was pretty good for WWE.


except everyting, prob top 3 worst years ever, punk jobbing to part timers, cena champ again, sandow burial, d bryan undercard, orton cena #5467484


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:jbl "IF BIG E CAN'T BEAT RUSEV WHO CAN? BIG E MAY BE OUR LAST HOPE!"
:lawler "You may be right JBL!"

:cole "Look! Coming from the rafters above the Titantron!! Can it be? It can!!"











Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

sweeten16 said:


> That jump from big E!


Is that what that was? That's why my furniture moved from one side of the room to the other.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

These two should form a stable with Cesaro. They could call it "Team We only have half a name now." Still better than the rumoured "smart athletic friends".


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lol at people being that scared of The Evil Within


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Goldusto said:


> except everyting, prob top 3 worst years ever, punk jobbing to part timers, cena champ again, sandow burial, d bryan undercard, orton cena #5467484


2013 was a top 3 worse year for the E? Am I reading this correctly?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

EVEN WHEN CENA LOSES, HE WINS.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Is Cena about to bury Ortons Raw in the main event?


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Rusevs got no shoes on neither. He needs to put some shoes on.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> :lol at people being that scared of The Evil Within


I've been caught by one or two jump scares, but overall it's not super scary. Granted, I'm only up to chapter eight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy, this needed a commercial break.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

PUT HIM IN CAMEL CLUTCH, MAKE HIM HUMBLE!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That accolade looked fucking brutal to be fair.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> Is Cena about to bury Ortons Raw in the main event?


That sounds like it belongs on Cinemax, bro.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it true Cena was high on Big E? Good to see it's working out for him


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

We come back from break for 50 seconds of wrestling?


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

Rather have Rusev just squash some local jobber.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince McMahon trying to remind us blacks that we're the inferior race.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I really wish lana did porn


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree with Lana about Show.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Is it just me or was Lana losing her accent a bit there?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Lana losing the accent? :lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Lana's accent all fucked up tonight
She drunk?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rusev better beat big show.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Lana's hotness is overrated. She does nothing for me.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm starting to think Lana's accent is fake.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Lana is the best part of the show so far.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:durant3 Lana's legs tho!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I SO DO NOT CARE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why doesn't Lana paint her fingernails anymore?

-Hand Fetish Guy


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I've been caught by one or two jump scares, but overall it's not super scary. Granted, I'm only up to chapter eight.


I got it last week, think it's a really good game (I loved Resi 4)...not had that much time to play it though unfortunately, I'm only at Chapter 6.

I don't think it's really scary at all though. Just a couple of jump scares like you say.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Rusev-Big Show is the worst feud ever. It's hyped up like it's important but it completely sucks.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Cena probably just found a new workout buddy.


He did. :draper2










Still ain't working out well for him.

So I guess he doesn't really have that much pull afterall :vince


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

big show looks like a fucking pedo on that titantron


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Lana totally botching the accent tonight


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fucking Big Show's cheesy ass smile....


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh dear


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Is Big Show in a pink sh*tter or something?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

USA is so lucky to have a hero like Big Show :ti


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Show is the worst superstar in history


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck off Show


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Lana's accent disappeared lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MANIC_ said:


> I'm starting to think Lana's accent is fake.


Haha you think?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Show's goofy ass face.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Big show stole the Russian flag?

He is acting like a heel and people are cheering him?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Show was like....


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> Lana's hotness is overrated. She does nothing for me.


No. You just underrate her hotness.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What is that fat goofball laughing at now?

Fuck you big show.


I though the flag had landed on the cell at first :lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

That iron clad contract!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

who the fuck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

bottom rope 1 fake Marine 0


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh god here comes the cringe.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Obvious plant is obvious.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lolololololololololololol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:maury


Good god.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lmao what the hell was that?!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

What the fuck...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Really :maury


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh look, a "fan" jumped the barricade.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL a fan spot


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LMFAO at that plant


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> I really wish lana did porn


I'd agree, but only if it was with me.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Oh fuck. Not this bullshit again.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

The fuck just happened? I looked away for a bit.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Is there a reason that fake marine was having a seizure underneath the bottom rope?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I see those sensitivity training courses has worked for the big show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Soldier plant. How cheap-ass


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol wtf was he doing.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Really? You have to stoop to that?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

WTF! :lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh Really WWE? We're gonna go there?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

:booka


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

He kicked a troop :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What kind of desperate shit is this? Holy fuck. :lmao

Wow :lmao Just...wow.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

puts on gloves

no blood


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone remember when they signed The Giant from WCW and it was a huge deal?

Man, to say his run in WWE has been a disappointment is an understatement.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So, who's the wrestler pretending to be a Marine?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The wind from the kick must of been devastating.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Security. You deserved that for trespassing.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The hell was that?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stupid fan jumping the barricade, he knows its fake right? Glad he got kicked in the head.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Why did a soldier randomly run into the ring?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao what the hell


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

oo my


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lmao at WWE trying to make this look real. But they are totally ruining it by not breaking to a commercial, and mentioning something like "fans aren't suppose to get involved", like something Tony Schiavone would say


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

"Way to take it little trooper!" is what Jericho would prolly be saying.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Captain Steve Rogers got knocked the fuck out. What a mark.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow.. Vince truly does know no shame doesn't he..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty sure Vince McMahon just started World War 3.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

PLEASE SOMEONE GIF THIS


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rusev just buried the marines.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Best thing I've seen on Raw in months lol


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

He looked legit knocked the fuck out. Weird that they didn't commentate that.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Raw and NXT should switch air time.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

WWE rehashing an old storyline from RAW vs Smackdown 2009. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well that atleast got them some good heat


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

They actually did that.

Amazing.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Watch WWE apologize for this tomorrow


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh :maury






Just... :maury


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Chrome said:


> So, who's the wrestler pretending to be a Marine?


John Cena?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> So, who's the wrestler pretending to be a Marine?


:cena4


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

What in the blue hell was that? I don't even know how to react. Security was hot after him from the crowd ...


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Stupid fucking soldier. What the fuck was he doing. Doesn't that fucking retard know that wrestling is fake. Serves him right.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> So Big show stole the Russian flag?
> 
> He is acting like a heel and people are cheering him?


Americans cheering for an American in an America vs Russia match shouldn't be that confusing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Stupid fan jumping the barricade, he knows its fake right? Glad he got kicked in the head.


It was a plant, I don't even think Rusev got him enough to even look good.


Some desperate ass shit on this one.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> So, who's the wrestler pretending to be a Marine?


Honestly, he looked like Kidd lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Get the Big Show off my fucking screen, right now. BTW WTF was the point of that? The whole thing around Rusev has been trying to beat him so you can proudly hang the flag because you won... But then they jus went and did it anyways. Perpetuating the stereotype of Americans celebrating when they haven't actually done anything, I guess lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

that was the most cringe things WWE has done since Cena's promo earlier


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I have no idea what just happened.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

A fan jumped the barricade, who knows what he could have done. Rusev had every right to defend himself.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How dare Rusev hurt John Cena's fellow Marine.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't stop laughing. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Anyone remember when they signed The Giant from WCW and it was a huge deal?
> 
> Man, to say his run in WWE has been a disappointment is an understatement.


Its because once he got that huge 10 year contract he became a fat ass instead of staying in shape.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The plant is the funniest thing tonight


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

:lmao this is why Rusev rules. WWE needs to sign the Chris Melendez guy from TNA and feed him to Rusev. This is hilarious.

By the way, did Lana forget to do the accent or what?


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Someone have a gif? i missed it


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

My boy Rusev crushing. So when is Angle or Hogan coming to end his streak?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So Rob Conway is back?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't rip the flag down, but you can kick the face off a guy in uniform. Lol


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Guy LeDouche said:


> WWE rehashing an old storyline from RAW vs Smackdown 2009. :lmao


TONY!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Whee was that plant bleeding from?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Good lord that was horrible and I want to erase it from my memory.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lmao he couldnt get in the ring for shit


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I wonder if him struggling so hard to get in the ring was part of it.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

So let me get this straight. Big Show can pull down the Russian flag, but Rusev can't pull the American flag down? Oh, WWE. You and your double standards.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So this is all being done to put over that underappreciated and unheralded organization known as the us military.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Am I supposed to care that a fan got kicked just because he's a troop? I fucking love it when fans get their shit kicked in. Your plan backfired Vince.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> It was a plant, I don't even think Rusev got him enough to even look good.
> 
> 
> Some desperate ass shit on this one.


I was being sarcastic


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> that was the most cringe things WWE has done since Cena's promo earlier



Gold


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its because once he got that huge 10 year contract he became a fat ass instead of staying in shape.


Yep. I remember reading Taker got on him for that, too.

Oh well.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> He looked legit knocked the fuck out. Weird that they didn't commentate that.


That's how you know it wasn't legit and if it was real, the camera would have cut away and they would have broke to a commercial quick, not put the camera on the "fan" and transition out to commercial from that. It just looked like WWE trying too hard again.

All this says is that Rusev has built up enough heat for Show to win at the PPV.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, that shit was fake as fuck. If that was legit the camera would've panned away to not give the person attention.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Now you will have all the soccer moms and idiots complaining on facebook.

This is why WWE can't have intricate storylines


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

That was so fucking good. SGT. Slaughter to feud with Rusev


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Whee was that plant bleeding from?


I heard he had anal bleeding


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ this shit. :lmao

This Raw has been fun for different reasons at different points.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So who was the guy dressed as a marine? He look familiar to anyone?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Whee was that plant bleeding from?


his hands.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

there is another 90 minutes of this horse shit jesus everloving christ


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Guy LeDouche said:


> WWE rehashing an old storyline from RAW vs Smackdown 2009. :lmao


:lol

I completely forgot about that.

To be fair, a couple of the storylines in the games have been way better than anything the TV shows have come up with. Loved the whole thing with MVP creating his own nation and calling it 'I'm better than U-topia' :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Now you will have all the soccer moms and idiots complaining on facebook.
> 
> This is why WWE can't have intricate storylines


Yep. I don't think there's anyone more useless on Earth than Soccer cun...er moms..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

iKingAces said:


> So let me get this straight. Big Show can pull down the Russian flag, but Rusev can't pull the American flag down? Oh, WWE. You and your double standards.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

And now they highlight it. Kayfabe


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> That's how you know it wasn't legit and if it was real, the camera would have cut away and they would have broke to a commercial quick, not put the camera on the "fan" and transition out to commercial from that. It just looked like WWE trying too hard again.
> 
> All this says is that Rusev has built up enough heat for Show to win at the PPV.


Big Show is not going over this Sunday.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Upon 2nd viewing that was actually pretty hilarious. :lmao

How can the commentators take it seriously?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Big Show makes me hate my own country


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

UH OH.

BIG SHOW gonna cry.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Big Show you pandering bastard


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

If someone rushes at you, dressed as a marine, fighting through security man you gotta go after him.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh god, a Big Show promo....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Saw the recap... Desperate shit there snd obviously not a real fan. At least try wee


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

OH GOD AND A FOLLOW UP PROMO!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now we get serious crying Show. Great.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh for fuck sake. Still.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

They probably should've had Rusev pull the soldier from the crowd and then kick him.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Incoming crying Big Show.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This is why house shows are better than Raws.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Big show going back to his crying gimmick


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Second time in a row where Rusev is pretty much the babyface.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> So who was the guy dressed as a marine? He look familiar to anyone?


Its the Miz's real stunt double in his marine movies



OMG HE IS CRYING AGAIN

What a loser


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh fuck off


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Is this fuck going to cry again?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rusev is a heat MACHINE. I love it.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The only 3 Big Show marks in existence are in the 6th row of that crowd tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He really about to start crying. Take your ass to Oprah with this crying shit. Oprah love it when people cry.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Dude.... This big show segment....

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fake tears in 3...2....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ironclad ut


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

He's tryin his best to think about Puppies dying right now. I know that feel :cry


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Big show looks like a giant, more oafy Louis ck.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Kayfabe lives. He is a real marine to Big Show, damn it!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Why is this crowd involving themselves in this shite.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This shit is the worst get out of the 80's Vince.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Turn on the waterworks you big pussy. Just like a bitch.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

wtf wuz dat


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I never knew Show loved his country so much.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its because once he got that huge 10 year contract he became a fat ass instead of staying in shape.


not just a fat ass big show is a fat asshole as well. i wouldn't even want this fat fuck douchebag defending the usa.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

As an American, this America crap sucks.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

a marine dressed in full combat gear attending Raw. :drake1


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

I always defend RAW on these boards but fuck me this Big show Rusev angle is terrible


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> So Rob Conway is back?


Nah , his the current NWA champion


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Where's Steph? "YOU GONNA CRY HUH!?"


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

_WORLD_ wrestling entertainment.

Yup.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, only ECW zeppelin Tommy Dreamer cries more then this man.

Motherfucker you pulled down his flag. The fuck you think was going to happen?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Just fuck already you fat useless fuck


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

"There are certain lines you don't cross."

Like the barrier at a WWE Live Event.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I love this so much. It is sooo bad lolol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh Big Show stfu!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Solider kind of had it coming in all honesty.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Are they trying to get people to hate America now? FFS.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so embarrassed right now... This is so terrible that it's amazing


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

I hope he cries


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

You do not jump the guardrail, either.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

Big Show going to cry? How fucking sad, fire this guy.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"There are certain lines you don't cross."

Like desecrating another country's flag.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Soldier pandering. :lmao

People eat this shit up too.


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

my fuck this is embarrassing


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

CHRIS MELENDEZ VS RUSEV squash match please WWE make it happen. and hit him with the prostetic leg.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Big Baby is gonna cry wahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> _WORLD_ wrestling entertainment.
> 
> Yup.


Their base is in the U.S.

Shouldn't be surprised by this in all honesty. :draper2


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

fuck off Big Show. 

ffs fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

One of those lines you dont cross are STEALING someones flag.

And sorry but that was self defense big show. the guy was trying to jump Rusev. What did you expect him to do?

If a Russian solider tried jumping you, would it not be ok to knock him out


Its stuff like this why the rest of the world hates Americans. For this stupid logic that doesn't make sense.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Forget Rusev , Big Show makes me wish Al Qaeda wins


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It'd be cool if that was a legit Marine that Rusev knocked out but it was probably just a local jobber or something.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He Angered The Giant


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I still don't give a shit about Rusev vs Big Show, WWE....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

A soldier runs at him and he's not supposed to do anything incase you disrespect him? :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE can shove in as many cheap angles and segments they want, nothing will compare to Swagger/Rusev.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Big show embracing the hate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

YOU SUCK. Fuck off. He's worse than Cena


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Show needs one of these, Come on "Rusaif" slap this big baby.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Big Show trying to make himself cry.

"Certain lines you just don't cross" - Big Show. You mean like the one you crossed when you pulled the Russian flag down?

:tenay


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well maybe that 'soldier' shouldn't have crossed the boundaries as a fan and attempted to attack talent? :draper2


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

And the Great Khali is relevant................Yeah right. Relevant to groupies and dumb old whites.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

_♫ I'm a little bit country
I'm a little bit rock 'n' roll
I'm a little for supporting our troops
And I'm a little for bringing 'em hooooooooooome! ♫_

Fuck this bullshit rivalry until Kurt gets involved.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL at people thinking it was a shoot.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

You do not disrespect an American soldier......ever?

Steady on, that's a bit much even for a right wing propaganda show like WWE


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh no, Beanie Big Show is coming back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope Rusev commits the hate crime of the century on Sunday.

#stillreal2me

#canicumonurfacelana


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uhh, this is fucking stupid. Disrespect a soldier? He was trying to go after Rusev, FFS. Blind stupidity that these yokels are eating up.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Embarrassing. Someone give this guy some cake to STFU


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

pjc33 said:


> "There are certain lines you don't cross."
> 
> Like the barrier at a WWE Live Event.


:applause


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Unleash your wrath all over his head....? Maybe should have phrased that differently, big show.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Big Show looks like a real life Homer Simpson. Only giant sized.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

This is the inside of Big Show's mind.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I laughed.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This all feels 20 different kinds of awkward.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Is there a single person on this forum who wants Big Show to win? LOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show can't tell me that if Lana offered him a cheeseburger and a milkshake to shut the fuck up, he wouldn't take it.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

HA Big Show just did the "Come Out Here Now!!" From WCW vs. NWO world tour lol


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

cue Mark Henry?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao @ Big Show.

We all shit on him every year and rightfully so, but somehow, he always has the crowd cheering him when he plays the role of a face. Don't know how he does it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show gonna CUM to Rusev.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Jack AND Come get some? You just took both of Cena's lines.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is bad. This is INCREDIBLY bad. The embarassing kind of bad. I can't even watch it out of sheer shame.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Is there a single person on this forum who wants Big Show to win? LOL


Me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's serious, y'all.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What a mark. That was a plant.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How dare Rusev defend himself! The fucking cunt... the f-fucking... wait, what?


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

they spent far too much time on that.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Big Show walking slowly up the ramp*
COLE: Big Show is storming his way to the back!

:lmao


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yawn, Monday Night TV, first the game then RAW. I don't watch this crap!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm just happy that Show isn't facing Lesnar this Sunday. :lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> This is the inside of Big Show's mind.













Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

lol @ cole


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So it's now ok for any fan to rush the ring


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Good guy cole just reminding the fans that they can't Jump the barricade. :cole


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I like that WWE is attempting to build storylines tonight.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Just think back to those times when Kevin Nash and Macho Man would stomp fans who would try to get into the WCW ring. 


What if that fan had been a marine or any US armed force official.



lmao if they had Show walk in on Ambrose watching TV.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

What if he kicked open the door and Rusev was just going to town on Lana


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Breaking and entering! That's the American way!

:bo


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

IT'S A TRAP


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rusev has suits????


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

He's so Angry :lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I know it's a cheesy storyline and maybe it's because I'm a Rusev mark, but I actually really like this feud.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Like the Soviet Union, Rusev withdraws from his locker room when the big American invades.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*HOW HOW HOW did they manage to take the feud with Swagger and Rusev that was awesome like crazy and turn it in to this absolute festering shit??????????????????????????????*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose.

:LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That is a tiny ass dressing room.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Big Show needed directions to rusevs dressing room when it already had a massive sign on the wall saying Rusev.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What an odd way to introduce Ambrose to the scene.

He's awesome.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

AMBROSE!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao Ambrose/Cena plugging See No Evil 2.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking lol! 

Dean Ambrose makes WWE Shilling hilarious!


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh God, he just called Cena Superman


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
at least the crowd loved it


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao at the pre-match planning from Ambrose


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Cena feels like Rock after Big show


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Dean is awesome.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Ambrose is handsome as fuck.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lol Ambrose.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

OK Dean is the greatest thing in the world.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HBK's son right there.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Somebody giff Ambrose eating popcorn!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I love Ambrose. :lmao

Cena could learn a thing or 2 from Ambrose on how to do comedy properly.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"Undefeated in contract on a pole matches." :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ambrose. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

undefeated in contract on a pole match :lmao

He missed his mouth with the popcorn before break :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bad acting. Bad acting everywhere. 

This comedy act is not doing it for me. Sorry marx.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn, I forgot AMC Fear Fest started. Friday the 13th Part 3 is on.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok I just realized why Raw has been so slow tonight this is the first Ambrose segment an hour and a half into the show

:lmao "even though I am undefeated in contract on a pole matches"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Dean :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HA Cena saying Ambrose is like the joker ha hah a

well played CEna


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Undefeated in Contract on pole matches" 

LOL!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'undefeated in Contract On A Pole matches' :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ruining Ambrose.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Dean Ambrose is such a star as a face :banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Ambrose. :lol


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

The popcorn missed hehehe


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Why so serious? I love Dean.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Like how he missed that last piece of popcorn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


> HBK's son right there.


Don't you dare..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

A great line wasted on Cena. Sigh.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ambrose is truly WWE's answer to the joker :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

popcorn botch


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> "Undefeated in contract on a pole matches." :lmao


Amazing line


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

why so serious? :lmao :ambrose


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Dean Ambrose CONFIRMED for new Joker!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dean Ambrose - Lunatic Fringe - Condiments Giver


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ambrose said 'why so serious'

My year is made.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

How fucking awesome would it be if they actually let Ambrose take parts of the Joker and make it his persona? It would creepy as fuck but awesome


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> *HOW HOW HOW did they manage to take the feud with Swagger and Rusev that was awesome like crazy and turn it in to this absolute festering shit??????????????????????????????*


Because WWE want to one up his feud with Swagger (cause WWE despises him) with these over-the-top, crummy angles and yet it still can't live up to the natural chemistry and fulfillment that Swagger/Rusev provided.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fucking love it lol. That's his fucking research? that's brilliant lol, and a see no evil plug lol.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

And remember, Big Show is watching you. EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rusev/Show is over the top but enjoyable, imo.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Damn, I forgot AMC Fear Fest started. Friday the 13th Part 3 is on.


Edited. With all the violence AMC shows they give me edited Jason flicks. Eff that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can watch Ambrose being a weirdo fuck for three hours over Rusev/Big Show five mins of Oprah drama.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

SovereignVA said:


> What an odd way to introduce Ambrose to the scene.
> 
> He's awesome.


I really like that he was sitting in the locker room watching a movie and didn't give a shit about all the stuff that was going on before.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

"Why so serious?" :mark:

Dean's one liners are always on point.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I know I'll get slaughtered for it but Cena/Ambrose are actually pretty funny together ... God I hate to say that.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Big Show should find lana alone, and close the door as she screams giving a nice implied rape to this storyline. Rusev is the face in this feud right?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

iKingAces said:


> Big Show trying to make himself cry.
> 
> "Certain lines you just don't cross" - Big Show. You mean like the one you crossed when you pulled the Russian flag down?
> 
> :tenay


Exactly. Big Show needs to sit his tired ass down.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

AMBROSE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gotta love dean :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> "Why so serious?" :mark:
> 
> Dean's one liners are always on point.



He didn't come up with that line..


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

barnesk9 said:


> How fucking awesome would it be if they actually let Ambrose take parts of the Joker and make it his persona? It would creepy as fuck but awesome



We would end up with Doink 17. Don't give them a sniff.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Brie Bella?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Ambrose is truly WWE's answer to the joker :lmao


But they already have The Joker character.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jobber entrance for both divas :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose is so good that I stopped in mid conversion with someone to hear him speak.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Piss break


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

How can they keep Stephanie heel while shes earning all of these humanitarian awards? I dont get it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this match has started out bowling show ugly.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> HBK's son right there.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So if Bella vs Bella ends in a Double DQ do they both have to leave WWE? :mark:


----------



## RabidCrow (Apr 18, 2014)

Ambrose turning the joker? :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ambrose is why I still watch this shit.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Brie and Nikki need to be valets already.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Summer Rae looks like a bird.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Damn summer Rae is ugly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I know I'll get slaughtered for it but Cena/Ambrose are actually pretty funny together ... God I hate to say that.


Its funny people Dean says to Cena what we say about him.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wrestling has change the heels get too much love now , A heel getting a humanitarian awards


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Piss break!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Damn summer Rae is ugly.


You'd still hit it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Summer GOAT with the cobra clutch


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

this may literally be a zero star match


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> So if Bella vs Bella ends in a Double DQ do they both have to leave WWE? :mark:



I like where you are going with this


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Piss break


What kind of odd pisses are you takin where you can't squeeze it out during a commercial break?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Damn summer Rae is ugly.


You'd hit it and you wouldn't think twice.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lane, Brie, Nikki, Summer Rae ... managers

Natalya, Paige, AJ, Alicia Fox ... divas division


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> You'd still hit it.


With a shovel, yeah. That Fivehead ain't nothing to mess around with.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

MANIC_ said:


> How can they keep Stephanie heel while shes earning all of these humanitarian awards? I dont get it


Works for Susan G Komen.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Loose Reality said:


> We would end up with Doink 17. Don't give them a sniff.


You just popped my balloon man, They'd ruin it after 2 weeks just like they did Fandango


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Summer is so fucking terrible.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No Cole, Brie is not stumbling around drunk

#Briemode unk2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Where is the crowd noise coming from? Camera side is dead


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

SHUT THE FUCK UP BRIE, HOLY SHIT!
edit- Bries yes chant looks like she's taking a shit.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I know I'll get slaughtered for it but Cena/Ambrose are actually pretty funny together ... God I hate to say that.


Tag Team? (why is there no Teddy Long smilie?!)


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Piss break



Still better than the last in ring segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if Brie knows the only reason anyone gives a single fuck about her is because of her husband.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I love Brie's theme.


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Natecore said:


> TyAbbotSucks said:
> 
> 
> > Piss break
> ...


Id rather watch commercials than this


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

To the people trying to start the Yes chant for Brie Bella please play in traffic.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

I hate seeing Brie do the Yes chant :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Stop doing the yes chant you idiot. God it is cringeworthy.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Nikki should start doing Cenas catch phrases and shit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

One of these days she'll win. :/


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Please, no YES stuff from you
:jose


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

The way Bella does "yes" is very odd


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So I learned what Brie Mode is. It's when Brie gets drunk and makes an ass of herself.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok does Brie's song say "that dick"?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Personal assistant for one month unk2


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bella girl need to do the hands up thing during the match to have the fan chanting yes yes during the action


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Dean, what do you have in store for us tonight?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

For anything involving the Bellas


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The Walking Dean.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose next!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Brie is a better wrestler than AJ nowadays. Her second rope drop kick is legit.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I guess they ain't gonna mention the RKO vines tonight? How about that.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Now what the fuck is he bringing to the ring lol.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Uh oh lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Talentless Brie stealing her husbands pop


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

See No Evil 2 :mark:

I actually enjoyed the first one.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Ok does Brie's song say "that dick"?


I think the lyrics are A-A-A-A-A-A-A-C-P


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Can the crowd start turning that chant into a "NO!" chant when Brie does it???!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dean about to bring some trouble!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Zack Ryder in a wheelchair cameo in See No Evil 2?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

How was Ambrose watching a movie which gets released tomorrow? Probably his next program.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Ambrose


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

He's bringing all the condiments you would ever need to win a handicap street fight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

See No Evil II with Corporate Jacob Goodnight


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Z. Kusano said:


> Please, no YES stuff from you


Shame it's because of her marriage... And really dtop yelling you're getting drunk abd passing out in the ring brie. Think of all the little girls!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

I fucking hate The Bella twins.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

@DashingRKO

The RG about the get fugged up...


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

I tried watching a total divas and the plot literally was Nikki was mad because Brie didn't want to get shitfaced drunk and she was crying because Brie was now boring and they literally were referring to "Brie mode" seriously like it was a real fucking thing. Like what kind of fucking cunt calls something brie mode and uses that phrase 6 times in a sentence.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

That Ouija film looks ass though. Horror and PG-13 ratings don't mix


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Hey Zack Ryder in a wheelchair cameo in See No Evil 2?


He's probably on the receiving end in a rape scene.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Was literally just about to go to bed and then they showed Ambrose next. Motherfuckers got me with the oldest trick in the book.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chrisley could be the 2nd best heel on the roster if they signed him. :side:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

BloodShed said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP BRIE, HOLY SHIT!
> edit- Bries yes chant looks like she's taking a shit.


Someone needs to do this to her.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Loose Reality said:


> How was Ambrose watching a movie which gets released tomorrow? Probably his next program.


He got it when he was in corny island from that bootlegger that be by the train station


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And I still have to turn the channel whenever this network promo comes on 
It still isn't real to me.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

It's amazing how great Warrior's last promo was.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Guerrero in that network add


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TromaDogg said:


> That Ouija film looks ass though. Horror and PG-13 ratings don't mix


If it means a focus on terror over gore i'm game. Horror has been shit outside campy films for years,


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


Bryan needs to set that bitch straight, she is not allowed to do the yes chant.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

$9.99


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

"Double main event"...ya clearly its Cena vs Orton as the "real" main event


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

nan nannay nan :jbl


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> If it means a focus on terror over gore i'm game. Horror has been shit outside campy films for years,


The Conjuring is a fantastic film.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Using Warrior's last speech to promote the Network.

Corporate money grubbing fucks. :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Someone needs to do this to her.


There's gotta be a GTA Wasted version of this.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dean Ambrose is here power rangers Turbo!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's used to carrying bodies in that bag. This should be easy for him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love Ambrose. 

Is it weird that I am hoping he has a body in that bag?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Cole just say John Ambrose gets his hands on .....


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

That's gotta be one of the cruiserweights in that body bag


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ambrose has the leather jacket back!!
No more stupid shirt!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dean Ambrose making hair jokes :HHH2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Uh oh............................


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

What the FUCK!? A Seth Rollins sex doll!?!?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Bryan needs to set that bitch straight, she is not allowed to do the yes chant.


She can say. Yes after I'm done with her


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

BAH GAWD HE'S GOT A CORPSE IN THERE DAMMIT


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Seth's Stunt Double


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Dean has a Rollins blow up doll. This explains so much.

About the stuff on Tumblr.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks more like Sandow :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh, its just a dummy. That's actually kind of disappointing lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

3 hour RAW segments abound.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bad memories of Katie Vick coming back to me...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup. A body.
I can't.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I would hate to see what other things Dean does with that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yikes.

No crowd reaction. :lol


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

So does Ambrose always carry a blow-up Sanins (Sandow Rollins) with him?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Actually, Seth's gear looks more X-Men'ish rather than Power Ranger'ish, but it's all good. :hayden3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I love Ambrose.
> 
> Is it weird that I am hoping he has a body in that bag?


If I could rep you again i would.

Good call ha.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow...


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

This is PG?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This is fucking hilarious


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose is treading on Clint Eastwood's territory


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone else get flashbacks of Katie Vick just for a second?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

this isn't pg guys
im so uncomfortable 

pls hold me


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

If Cena was doing this this forum would crash


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Okay this is kind of lame


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns are by far my fav alumni of The Shield. This guy comes across as just plain weird.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

and Ambrose said the Attitude Era was corny. :maury


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose's character legitimately has psychosis.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This is awkward


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:maury


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

............


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is just plain weird.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

What the hell is this?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This isn't awkward at all.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

This is retarded.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Whats Ambrose doing with Orton's sex doll of Rollins?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This is actually pretty awesome.



Mainboy said:


> She can say. Yes after I'm done with her


I would rep you for this but it seems I have to spread it around until I can't give you more.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What is going on here


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Bad memories of Katie Vick coming back to me...


Katie VIck was more like a Real Doll with fleshy meat that can be tossed.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:maury Crowd pops for Big Show bullshit, but no sells this. Not that this is good, but wow.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

This is how the WWE attempts to retrieve viewers with halftime.... Beating up a blow-up doll.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao :lmao Ambrose murdering a dummy on TV :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Imma get red repped to hell. But this is beyond stupid. It's not even giving the crowd much to get into.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are the announcers laughing? This is actually kind of dark.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

What is he now... ISIS?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

WOW! hahahaha I LOVE AMBROSE!!!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

What is this? :bosh


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

These idiots laughing are ruining this


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

......Sigh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*THIS IS AWFUL. WHOEVER WROTE THIS SHOULD BE SHOVED DOWN A FUCKING SEWER NEVER TO EXIST IN LIFE AGAIN.*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

thats not pg


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Pretty bad segment...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And Vince is probably saying send this guy back to nxt. What the fuck is this. Ambrose has been awesome until tonight


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

wtf?!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Who writes this shit


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Crowd is dead :wall. Pretty weird segment


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

MANIC_ said:


> If Cena was doing this this forum would crash


It sucks regardless of who's doing it


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Martin Luther Dean had a dream.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This ain't PG


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

This material is too shit even for Ambrose to make it good


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah this is getting lame really fast


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This is weird.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

I want the third movie to star Kane in "See No Evil, Hear No Evil".


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is a little strange. 

Quality puns though. 

"I saw something in my dream last night." 
"You're a puppet."


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> This is actually pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I would rep you for this but it seems I have to spread it around until I can't give you more.


Fuck you


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

CAN YOU PLEASE SHUT THE FUCK UP AT THE COMMENTARY?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol the tongs are a "classic"

Other that that and aside for s couple puns, ehhhh segment so far


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

His doing comedia Carrot Top spot


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Dean's fucking mental. I think this is a good thing.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Someone is going to make a fanfiction out of this.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The Tumblr fangirls are having a field day with this right now.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

that was terrible


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:ambrose Rollins, I choppy choppy your pee pee!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully he uses all these weapons in the actual match.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

NO, DEAN, YOU'RE GOING TO GET FINED


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm not even going to pretend this is funny


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That took a super weird turn so quickly and came off horribly.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

No this isn't awesome. Crowd knows it too


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Awful and embarassing


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:booka


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince and Kevin Dunn laughing uncontrolably backstage thinking they are genius's. :lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Lots of concerned moms raging now. :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Dean Ambrose has reached Al Snow levels of entertainment.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Are you guys crazy?! this is awesome!! So funny!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No piledrivers, Ambrose. $$$$ fine for you :Out


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Never thought I'd say "Seth Rollins to save the segment."


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ughh this is how you sell a 4 month blood feud?
This company man


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

That piledriver though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Hammer my point home!"

:lawler: "How tong can this go on?!?"

And then Dean-O piledrives the dummy. Jesus Christ, this segment. :maury


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Pildrivers aren't PG..


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

That segment by Ambrose was cringe worthy, it was something John Cena would do....


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Noble and Mercury. Could you bring out two less intimidating people?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

The segment could have sold as a lunatic being a lunatic... but that commentating is so awful... Just embarrassing.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:ti


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL, this is funny. Tonight's has been a bunch of talking at least we can get a laugh out of one of these talk segments.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Ambrose getting fined and suspended for piledriver


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is stupid.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Semi main event? I wouldn't be surprised if this match goes on first. Straight burial right here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey, a piledriver!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't ever let Ambrose do anything like that again...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The One Man Gang said:


> and Ambrose said the Attitude Era was corny. :maury


Yeah. At least Austin gave Santa the stunner


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dean is just a lunatic. Explains everything.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rollins thinking Louis CK is like Gallagher and Carrot Top. fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think a Ambrose promo is gold all the time, but that promo with the crash dummy was so dumb.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

That was fucking gold


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

JBL with that GoT reference.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

JBL fucking loves Game of Thrones :jbl


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

these old as fuck comic references
:ti

Carrot top Gallager
Jesus Christ who wrote this crap


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

What did you guys not like about that segmant?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This entire segment is embarrassing. The crowd doesn't care and they've turned Ambrose into a cartoon character.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Brye said:


> Dean is just a lunatic. Explains everything.



I know you're being sarcastic but some aren't. Please, for the love of fuck, stop using this as a crutch/excuse. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Dale Cooper saw something in his dreams too, Ambrose.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Nine99 said:


> What is going on here


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Uh oh Seth brought the cruiser weight division with him for protection


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

World's Best said:


> Please, for the love of fuck, stop using this as a crutch/excuse.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm not. I'm just not cynical enough to shit on every segment put in front of me.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Who wrote this shit? lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Everyone going for the cheap heat tonight.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Idk, I really liked the dummy segment. :draper2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I missed most of it. I don't think I missed much. Ambrose was being his awkward weird self as usual.


Still would.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Aaaaand the Ambrose apologists come out. Some of you guys really thought that was funny?? Seriously?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm assuming they're doing this because they wanted cenas match to seem better and more important. So they have to fuck up Rollins and Ambrose. Cause up until tonight they were awesome and now Idk what the fuck this is


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am marking out for the little kid Wyatt in the crowd.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

the commentating is awful. absolutely awful.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Brye said:


> I'm not. I'm just not cynical enough to shit on every segment put in front of me.


Well said


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Rollins' is saving the segment with a really strong promo


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

[email protected] defending this segment so far because it involves Ambrose. If it were Orton/Cena/Batista/HHH you guys will be shitting all over it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Rollins is killing it with this promo.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Fuck you


:lol
I'm sorry buddy. I'll try and make it up to you soon


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Im bored. Can we kick more marines in the head?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn, this is just a bad segment. IWC took a hit


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WOW the roster is so thin


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

this is bad
Really bad

wow


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Idk, I really liked the dummy segment. :draper2


But Swagger hasn't been on Raw yet.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

TripleG said:


> I am marking out for the little kid Wyatt in the crowd.


greatest part of this segment.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE just strip these guys of their personalities and make them into jokes. Goddamn what happened to wrestling.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FKendraLust%2Fstatus%2F524379984606265344


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

He has an electric drill lol


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Where's the fork


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Uh oh Seth brought the cruiser weight division with him for protection


LOL, I was thinking the same thing.

This segment sucks. Ambrose is overrated. No one gives a shit about him being all weird and shit.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Deans giving me a little bit of a Benoit vibe here.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

This motherfucker has a drill in his hand :jordan4


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SHUT YOUR MOUTH SETH.

Drops mic.

Picks up mic again. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SWEAT


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Woah Mick Foley!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Foley?????????????


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FOLEY! :mark:


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Mic Foley !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> this is bad
> Really bad
> 
> wow


Is it really though?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Foley?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

No fucking way! :mark:


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh thank fucking God!


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

FUCK


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MICK FOLEY :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WTF


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

WHAT :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

holy crap


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

FOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jolly Old St. Mick!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh geez.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

:mark: MICK FUCKING FOLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

FOLEY!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

FOLEY! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank god, someone to save this segment.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Mick!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like both these guys, but this segment is a clusterfuck


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Yay Rollins said fuck


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Foley like I gotta Save this


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

We're saved! And what the hell is Mick Foley wearing. LOL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn Foley looks rough


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

FOLEY :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

:lmao Foley!?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mrs. Foley's baby boy!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Segment saved. Don't know why it started off so stupid.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It's Jesus :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Not gonna lie, I'm looking forward more to Ambrose/Rollins at Hell In A Cell, but the Orton/Cena segment was a lot better than this crap fpalm

.....Foley!!! :mark:


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WHAT IN THE FUCK?!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Seth mouthing "what the fuck is this" lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

MICK FOLEY?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

holy shit foley !!!!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay then...


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

It started well, got strange, but I still enjoyed it more than most of the rest of the show.

and now it's just got awesome...have a nice day!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

BANG BANG!!!!!!!!!!!!! BANG BAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mrs. Foley's baby boy is here!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ITS FUCKING FOLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Foley comes in to save the segment!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

HERE.
WE.
GO.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Foley to save the segment


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Foley is obviously livid that Rollins isn't worried about being in the cell.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank GOD!

A GOAT from the past.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Thank God.

Save this car crash, Mick.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes let's bring Mick Foley's flabbynsick ass out here.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome pop for Foley!

Warms my heart


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Fucking Cactus Jack!?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Oh damn that was awesome! Foleyy!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Mikhael Foley to show us what extreme is!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Mick GOATley :mark: 

Finally, something positive out of a horrific segment.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

idk how I feel about Bray Wyatt's new theme.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

"That's it he's dead" 

This is an awesome segment.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao, Rollins said- "What the fuck is he doing here?!"


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

thought he was on horrible terms with the company?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Brye said:


> Dean is just a lunatic. Explains everything.


just like these guys










Hey look a mannikin head


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Foley :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Foley for special referee?


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Didn't Ambrose delay his WWE career because of his words against Foley? Why isn't Foley and Ambrose killing each other?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Foley with a WWE Network plug.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Foley, stop lying. No one watches Smackdown :HA


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"undisclosed monthly sum" lol! Thanks for that Mick.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at foley for not saying 9.99
love the guy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mick leaving out that he watches TNA on a Thursday also unk2


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Foley is go(o)d!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mick shills, but he does it oh so well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

gamegenie said:


> just like these guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.

But what would Raw be if we didn't complain about every segment?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Foley, won't give in to the $9.99 propaganda


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Foley looks like Zeb Coulter


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rollins is so damn good on the mic atm. He saved this segment and Foley is making it even better.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Foley just masterfully avoided saying the $9.99 plug. Bravo sir.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Foley, stop lying. No one watches Smackdown :HA


:lol So true.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Slient Alarm said:


> Thank God.
> 
> Save this car crash, Mick.


He literally saved the car crash with a car crash.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

@NoelleFoley 32s32 seconds ago
WHAT!!!!!! DAD?!?!?! HE DIDNT TELL ME!!!!! I JUST JUMPED UP AND STARTED SCREAMING!!!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Lmao, Rollins said- "What the fuck is he doing here?!"


marked for that


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

You know I really like Ambrose and sort of looked past the stupid green skime, the ketchup and mustard, but this segment is fucking lame. The writers ans Vince fucking suck. I can't stand Reigns but they are not going to give that guy any material to work with .


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

What the hell? The writers tend to think that they can give us a shitty Raw and it's all good as long as they bring back some part-timer/has-been. 

Last week's Raw was 100x better than this. And two weeks ago when The Rock "saved" the episode.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That's a top quality beard from Foley.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dylster88 said:


> Didn't Ambrose delay his WWE career because of his words against Foley? Why isn't Foley and Ambrose killing each other?


It was a misunderstanding.

Ambrose phone was off while he was in Europe and never got Micks texts to stop the angle because it was bothering him.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Foley looks like Harper. They both have baby faces.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Mick Foley saved this disaster of a segment.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Holy shit Foley looks like Harper


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Foley is good.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Foley here to save Ambrose


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I wonder if they didnt tell Ambrose and Rollins Mick was going to show up


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

thank you foley

clap clap clap


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Man, this segment is awful.

See? I can fit in.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

It's fitting that Mick is here considering he gave Dean-O a stamp of approval for his recent adoption of the snap version of the double arm DDT as a finisher.

Thank you Foley.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Crowd thanking Foley for saving the segment.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Rollins has been better in this segment than Ambrose.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

If Cena comes out I'll throw my Tv out the window


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

#thanksmick Continuity!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Mick, why are you talking as if HIAC matches are even half as entertaining these days?


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Foley needs to do some cardio, dude is gassed from doing a promo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Losing his innocence? Is Ambrose referencing his title of Titty Master?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Indeed, Ambrose, losing innocence. You know your way with a dummy


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

They're gonna blade HIAC.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seth :lmao


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524379984606265344


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Those "thank you" chants have to mean a lot to wrestlers. Being appreciated for their work. It means you've really made a good impact.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> Man, this segment is awful.
> 
> See? I can fit in.



Why would you want to do that?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I thought Foley was done with WWE because of the money (or lackthereof) from the video games or something


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dean Ambrose would be so much cooler if he didn't realize he was crazy and carried on like everyone thought he was normal.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why did we have to deal with the dummy when we could have gotten this instead?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

This promo is all over the place.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Shamans said:


> They're gonna blade HIAC.


Don't get your hopes up, pal.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524379984606265344



:lmao Didn't Cena fuck her?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These two fuckers have been talking forever. I could have went to the store, came back and got a sandwich and these two would still be talking.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Ambrose is cheesin 

marking the fuck out with Foley there


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Why is this crowd so poor tonight? They aren't going for anything


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Why would you want to do that?


Fair point. (Y)


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

We'd better see a Foley-style HIAC spot on Sunday.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Foley working his magic AGAIN. This is a tremendous sell for the HIAC match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nietzsche reference. bama

VINTAGE Foley cheap pop. :cole


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Indeed, Ambrose, losing innocence. You know your way with a dummy


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shut the fuck up Lawler :lmao You say cheap ass shit every fucking time you open your mouth.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This segment has went on for waaaaaaay too long.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Enough with the sports references ffs


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:lawler "Cheap pop"
:jbl "Real cheap"

:lel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my fucking God, another baseball reference. Is there anything else happening in that city?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Mick Foley still killing them on the mic.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Kansas City crowd is pathetic 

Only time they cheer is when someone says Kansas City

OMG YAY I LIVE THERE HE SAID IT OMG CHEER


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lawler can fuck off.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Mick saved this segment.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Foley put the cell over betting than anything the WWE has done in a long time.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> Why is this crowd so poor tonight? They aren't going for anything


They've gotta be given something first...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Even the commentary said it was cheap. :done


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

That's not how you pronounce Friedrich Nietzsche?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Everyone in the locker room (especially John Cena), take notes from Foley, THAT is how you give a fucking promo to build a match.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bang bang! Thank you Foley for saving Ambrose and keeping his credibility.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

I liked this segmant. That dummy thing was not PG. left me LMAO


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why are these motherfuckers selling the mannequin


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"La plancha by the mannequin." Best thing JBL has said in a while. :lmao


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

That promo sold it. I really think this is going to be a HIAC for the ages. One of the best ever.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

a doll taking out 3 men :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good job, Mick.

:clap


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome segment.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They've gotta be given something first...


They are given something.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Trifektah said:


> Everyone in the locker room (especially John Cena), take notes from Foley, THAT is how you give a fucking promo to build a match.


Honestly though, it's not their fault. At least anymore. Their promos are so scripted that they hardly have any say in what they say.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So where's Rusev?? Big Show wants to get crushed.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Foley is Go(o)d!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rollins screwed Rollins


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

That was all over the place, but I liked it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If they would've just...you know...cut out the first part of that segment and kept the rest.....:jaydamn


Stop over directing Ambrose for fucks sake.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Two of the best wrestlers we have: Doplh vs Cesaro. Gonna be good.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Tazzaro! :mark:


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

INB4 Kane gets a solo promo about evisceration.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Foley was great in that segment, easily one of the best mic workers of all-time. Put over the HIAC better than anyone could have.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> Why is this crowd so poor tonight? They aren't going for anything


can you blame them, this RAW sucks. 

Not one segment tonight was great. 1 good segment and a whole lot of bad.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I really have not liked Ambrose's promos lately. Like, they're all over the place.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This is the problem with 3-hour Raws AND Smackdown. Sadly, we still have the main event to go, but this Foley/Rollins/Ambrose angle should have been the absolute final build to the HIAC match this Sunday. Sadly, the main event is in about 30 minutes and Smackdown's taped tomorrow.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> a doll taking out 3 men :lol


Dummy Rollins next world champ.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

From the dummy to Foley coming out that promo was bad, after that it was fine.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose's character is so out of WWE's comfort zone that his character has the highest potential of being ruined out of any character on the roster. We've already seen signs of it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

hou713 said:


> That promo sold it. I really think this is going to be a HIAC for the ages. One of the best ever.


It won't even hold a candle to the HIAC they used to do on RAW back in the Attitude Era.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> can you blame them, this RAW sucks.
> 
> Not one segment tonight was great. 1 good segment and a whole lot of bad.


We're about to get Cesaro/Ziggles what more could anybody want?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Dummy Rollins next world champ.


:lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Some guys can just come back, get on that stick to use their abilities to work a concept or control an audience and never miss a beat no matter the years and instantly be better than the rest of the roster. Mick Foley is one of these gifted people. A matter of immense talent and experience, genuinely one of the best of all time on the stick love or hate him (no reason to hate him).


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao @ them bumping for the mannequin.

Gotta rewatch this again once the show is over...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was segment of the night.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

hou713 said:


> That promo sold it. I really think this is going to be a HIAC for the ages. One of the best ever.


Don't kid yourself buddy


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The misusing of Dean Ambrose is truly horrible. They have no idea what they've got and what to do with him. Scripted promos and dummies isn't it, believe me.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Someone explain to me what was wrong with that Amrbsoe segmant? :/


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> :lmao @ them bumping for the mannequin.
> 
> Gotta rewatch this again once the show is over...












:banderas

The RKGOAT at its finest.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pretty cool 2K15 commercial


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

C'est un miracle. C'est vrai.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The misusing of Dean Ambrose is truly horrible. They have no idea what they've got and what to do with him. Scripted promos and dummies isn't it, believe me.


He's a crazy guy and went crazy with a dummy. I personally liked it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck the main event. Give this match 30 mins.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> :lmao @ them bumping for the mannequin.
> 
> Gotta rewatch this again once the show is over...


Ha when they actually LET Randy show some personality and give him something other than "stand around in the background" he's far from boring


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I guess they ain't gonna run 'RKO outta nowhere' into the ground then. Surprised and actually slightly disappointed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well it's Dolph and not an IC title match so he's going to eat a Neturalizer.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Are these WWE 2K15 images the 360/PS3 versions? They don't look that polished with wow graphics if this is what PS4 and Xbox One next gen is capable of.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BUT ISN'T THIS MATCH SUPPOSED TO BE ..


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why does Ziggeler look so dark? Looks like a goddamn gingerbread man.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> :banderas
> 
> The RKGOAT at its finest.


Sweet isn't it?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524379984606265344


pornstar did not like it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Fuck the main event. Give this match 30 mins.


Its the 10pm match,it should get 15-20 mins


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Ambrose's character is so out of WWE's comfort zone that his character has the highest potential of being ruined out of any character on the roster. We've already seen signs of it.


Pretty much. He's always had goofy fuck tendencies but they were far more subtle and from his own mind. That though was just :jaydamn

That was so a Vince idea on what crazy Ambrose is.

And Callihan/Crowe down in NXT is facing the same problem but add on the fact that he's the size of Taz.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> C'est un miracle. C'est vrai.


"This is a miracle. It's true."

Working on my French.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Old WWWF mention. Close enough -_-


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524379984606265344


Why are you quoting some dirty bitch that takes dicks for a living. Her STD infested opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Loved that opening exchange.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

YOu can literally hear how dead this crowd is


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

Awkward moment with the bell.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

After that Dean went back to watch one his favorites before the Main Event:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did I hear Cena and Wiz Khalifa worked together?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its the 10pm match,it should get 15-20 mins


I can live with that. Would love 30, though.


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck the main event. Give this match 30 mins.
> ...


I guess we will GET El jobadores again


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Why the fuck have they gone overboard promoting Cena in this years WWE game?

I'll be hardly using him or bothering to have him in any of my exhibition matches, as usual.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> "This is a miracle. It's true."
> 
> Working on my French.


Yup, his old theme song which was 100x better.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

more pain. more pain


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Everytime Cole gives a rundown of a Twitter trash talking exchange a little piece of me dies inside.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Why does Ziggeler look so dark? Looks like a goddamn gingerbread man.


What's wrong with being dark? :cuss:














:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

One day things will get better... one day.

Who am I kidding? No they won't.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We surely can't have 2 weeks in a row with no midget crap :vince2


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

They really said WWWF? well close enough to WWF I suppose.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> After that Dean went back to watch one his favorites before the Main Event:


:lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

HBK 3:16 said:


> They really said WWWF? well close enough to WWF I suppose.


I'd mark... No entertainment in the name


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

What's the point of Raw being PG when the ad breaks are carrying non-PG commercials?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Everytime Cole gives a rundown of a Twitter trash talking exchange a little piece of me dies inside.


I'm glad JR retired/got fired otherwise he'd be doing this stupid shit.

"Bah Gawd they're having a pier 6 brawl on Twitter, King" :bahgawd


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Yup, his old theme song which was 100x better.


lol, didn't even know that was the words to Cesaro's old theme. Yeah, that just like any other song is a million times better than what he has now.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> What's the point of Raw being PG when the ad breaks are carrying non-PG commercials?


or when a guy says he's gonna saw off your testicles?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524379984606265344


She must be new.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

That game for Xbox One looked like a mix of INfamous and Mirror's Edge.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Some of you need to relax. Can anyone tell me a thing about Taker and Folley's HITC build up? That's what I thought. Nothing before Sunday matters it's just stupid writers trying to earn their money. What matters is if Rollins and Ambrose seize the moment and become superstars the way the legends of the past have when given an opportunity like this.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> They really said WWWF? well close enough to WWF I suppose.


Fucking amazing signature, sir!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Give Orton every title after that glorious RKO to Heyman:dance


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Cesaro is such a beast


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Fucking amazing signature, sir!


Thanks.....?.... :| .....


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I AM Glacier said:


> Kansas City crowd is pathetic
> 
> Only time they cheer is when someone says Kansas City
> 
> OMG YAY I LIVE THERE HE SAID IT OMG CHEER



We haven't been given anything worth cheering for. Mick foley was about it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn Cesaro is a beast and Ziggles is a great rag doll.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Military press gutbuster. :clap


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

How has RAW been?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh some real shit, why the hell does Cesaro even bother with kneepads?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

RAW in San Antonio next week, HBK return confirmed.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> Some of you need to relax. *Can anyone tell me a thing about Taker and Folley's HITC build up?* That's what I thought. Nothing before Sunday matters it's just stupid writers trying to earn their money. What matters is if Rollins and Ambrose seize the moment and become superstars the way the legends of the past have when given an opportunity like this.


I can since I've been watching 1998 in the past two months. There was *nothing* of note during the build up. Okay, there was this "deranged" Mankind promo inside the structure with thumbtacks which led to Taker, Kane and Austin all showing up but nothing else worth remembering.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damnnn that gut buster


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> How has RAW been?


Ever been buggered by a deer antler?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524379984606265344


As if Cena will take that stupid hoe back for attempting to no sell Dean-O like he does.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I freaking love Ziggler/Cesaro matches.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ziggler loses again.....


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TIGER UPPER


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what the fuck WWE why are you jobbing your IC champion


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Dolph doing what he does best and putting on an amazing show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, Ziggler is the IC champion? :ti

That uppercut though...fuck.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A weak "this is awesome" chant and rightfully so because it isn't


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Cesaro vs Ziggler was a great match.

Also, DAT UPPERCUT :lenny


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cesaro!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro Won, wait so I guess he loses Sunday?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Using the uppercut as his finish :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good match, maybe we'll get a rematch at the ppv.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So the IC Champ loses clean AGAIN. And to someone who's been cold for months.:lmao

This assbackwards booking.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

lol and the IC champ loses clean again.

:clap great way to make your champ look strong there WWE.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Lulz

Don't become the IC Champ, once you win it, all you do is lose.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay, Ziggler jobs again.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Really good match right there.

Also, uppercut as his finisher?

UPPERCUT OUTTA NOWHERE!!! :cole


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ziggler, you and your "It factor" can GTFO!!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Ziggler jobs again...?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol Dolph jobs again.

At least this time it's to someone who actually wants the IC title I guess


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Uppercutted Ziggler like a BOSS! :mark:


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

No, Ziggler isn't being punished for something


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> How has RAW been?


The segments were ok. Heyman was out for Orton/Cena segemnt and Foley was out for Ambrose/Rollins segment.

The wrestling isn't all that great, besides Cesar/Ziggler.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A Swiss Uppercut to pick up the win via fatality? Raiden approves. Pretty decent match considering the time it was given.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Really stupid to have the IC champ lose clean on free TV this many times. I know Cesaro is the next challenger, but it's just dumb.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

These two were born inn the wrong era... They would have been mega stars in the 80s or even the ae


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And another example of a champion losing a non title match. 

Because, you know, apparently there is no other way to build up a title match.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice ending!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cesaro coming out super strong


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> RAW in San Antonio next week, HBK return confirmed.


Just like Hogan this week, they will announce it at the last minute to be on the aftershow


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Ziggler making jobbing look good for like 5 years now


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kane is calling the shots tonight!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> what the fuck WWE why are you jobbing your IC champion


Well at least this one might set up a title match.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Kane, no one gives a shit :lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524379984606265344


She needs to get off from Cena.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Demon Kane out there punkin dudes :cole


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Kane being the boss


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cesaro has been winning with the uppercut lately.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Kane third wheeling hard - until the pyro comes of course :booka


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Kane doesn't give a fuck


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Randy's down to about 6'1 - 6'2 again. It's incredible how his height just changes throughout the show...


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Just like Hogan this week, they will announce it at the last minute to be on the aftershow


And you can catch all the exciting post-show action exclusively on the WWE Network for the low low low price of


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Becoming the US and/or IC Champion means you get less over. Amazing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Vårmakos said:


> TIGER UPPER


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> And you can catch all the exciting post-show action exclusively on the WWE Network for the low low low price of


Nein 90 Nein


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Dumb and Dumber To trailer gave me AIDS


----------



## JGGray6 (Aug 15, 2014)

Missed the Cesaro match, how was it?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Randy's down to about 6'1 - 6'2 again. It's incredible how his height just changes throughout the show...


I thought that too lol his height seems to randomly change


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"The Dexter" Kane be doing some murdering tonight. I wonder if his "Dark Passenger" will be with him?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Becoming the US and/or IC Champion means you get less over. Amazing.


They book the champion like garbage and we're supposed to care when someone beats him for the belt. :lmao


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

With the exception of Foley showing up, this show has been truly horrible.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What happened to Big Show wanting to get crushed?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

JGGray6 said:


> Missed the Cesaro match, how was it?


There was a Tiger Uppercut I Bolieve


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

JGGray6 said:


> Missed the Cesaro match, how was it?


It was good.


AND OMG MIZDOW TV! :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> And you can catch all the exciting post-show action exclusively on the WWE Network for the low low low price of


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WE WANT MIDGETS


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

JGGray6 said:


> Missed the Cesaro match, how was it?


Decent considering it was short. He won by channeling Raiden and killing Ziggler with an uppercut (a Swiss Uppercut to be precise).


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

By the numbers!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> WE WANT MIDGETS


WE WANT MIZDOW!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

JGGray6 said:


> Missed the Cesaro match, how was it?


Decent. Cesaro showed a massive uppercut for the win. Then squashed Ziggler after the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The original HIAC GOAT MATCH.

:mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> They book the champion like garbage and we're supposed to care when someone beats him for the belt. :lmao


and they wonder why they can't build new stars


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Kurt angle cameo!!!!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Hell in a Cell by the numbers? So, we've come to this...

That match used to be rare and important. Now it's a yearly thing.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

1/2 mile of steel lol. May be true but you don't measure like that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE" :vince5


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MIZDOW TV! :mark:


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Only 11 men have been victorious? That fact sounds odd


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

There's a reason why they still use JR's soundbites for these things.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

BROCK LESNAR CAMEO :lol


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Wont lie... I'm pumped


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

HIAC End of An Era was a brilliant match. Best match of the Streak.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CM Punk cameo!!!!!


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

If WWE do one thing right, it's their hype videos.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

unk in the video


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Good promo video for HIAC, too bad they started sucking balls 10 years ago.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

remember when orton completely missed the punt at hiac 2009. what a duntz.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

that was a solid HIAC promo


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

They showed Punk's back ...

*RETURN CONFIRMED!*


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

They sure got that Lesnar reference in that promo quick. Almost like it was done before it was announced.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So they are showing the exact same Wyatts video again? I mean it's s cool video package and all, but really?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Shamans said:


> Only 11 men have been victorious? That fact sounds odd


The same guy has won multiple cell matches. There just counting how many wrestlers have won a hell in a cell match


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Two 1-1 Cell matches on Sunday and over-hying it like fuck :jose

Give me Armageddon Hell in the Cell


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Getting sick of the same fucking Wyatt promos over and over


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> WE WANT MIDGETS


:vince5 Bring the Gator out!


----------



## JGGray6 (Aug 15, 2014)

Cesaro is creeping into my top 10 faves right now. I think he has been much better without Heyman.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> The same guy has won multiple cell matches. There just counting how many wrestlers have won a hell in a cell match


ahh. Eleven different men. I get it now


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

Bringing a girl into the Wyatt family would be an excellent idea.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Wyatt stuff is tiresome

Just hurry up and give us Harper


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wyatt should come back with a new finisher or set up move called Damnation


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So are they just starting over with The Wyatts?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ugh Cena....


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Why show the same vignette? Just makes people bored of them.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> The Wyatt stuff is tiresome
> 
> Just hurry up and give us Harper


This x1000!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Isn't that the same dungeon James Storm used to kidnap Manik? :lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh look , this pathetic piece of shit is in the main event


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena's 4th on-screen appearance tonight? #pushcena


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

All we have to do is Bolieve in The Wyatts


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Down_Under_Thunder said:


> Bringing a girl into the Wyatt family would be an excellent idea.


Katie Vick :mark:


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

"street fight"


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Cena is the only thing that gets a crowd reaction going. Love or hate.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tonight's main event, the same match as the past 4 Raws, only different, b/c this one can't end in a DQ


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

The look on JBL's face!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

No more "JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNN CCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENA!!!!"


We will never forget you prince Justin Roberts.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Lackluster pop for Ambrose.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Main Event Time Lets go


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cole Del Rio won that year in 2011


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Damn commercial.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Ambrose looked like Punk there


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Lackluster pop for Ambrose.


:rudy

it's like the 3rd time the crowd's seen him.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Dear God, three hours is long. I wonder how kids get their parents permission to stay in front of their TV for three hours. When I was 10, I had to convince them every Monday to watch the full 2 hours. Didn't always work either.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

The ring announcing is softening the pops. Can't get behind a Lillian intro.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh great another Randy segment. That bland fuck is over pushed. On the mic and in the ring just boring.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> :rudy
> 
> it's like the 3rd time the crowd's seen him.


I know. But still.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TOM MADISON said:


> The look on JBL's face!


This needs to be the new markout smiley.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Shamans said:


> Cena is the only thing that gets a crowd reaction going. Love or hate.


Daniel Bryan and 'Yes' chants >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> reaction for Cena.

Real shame Bryan has been out injured for so long


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

TOM MADISON said:


> The look on JBL's face!


Mizdow is gold


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Seriously so Big Show just couldn't find Rusev??


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Only way I give a shit about this match is if Kane comes out as Isaac Yankem


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How many time are these 5 guys going to wrestle in the main event?? This is like the 4th time now!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hate they did away with video trons and now it's just their name or phrase


----------



## steman731 (Aug 17, 2014)

Can't even get through introductions without another commercial!


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> Daniel Bryan and 'Yes' chants >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> reaction for Cena.
> 
> Real shame Bryan has been out injured for so long


I meant for today... and yeah it is a shame for sure.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> How many time are these 5 guys going to wrestle in the main event?? This is like the 4th time now!


4th? Seems more like 15


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Hate they did away with video trons and now it's just their name or phrase


very TNA-esque.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hogan looking for a piece of Renee


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's "The Dexter" Kane!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hulk and Renee with that fake conversation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"You know something, Renee, You kinda resemble my daughter Brooke..."

:hogan2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I had a dream where Hulk Hogan had a disease which turned him into a puppet.

I think the story behind it was that Hogan has became a puppet who just makes cheap plugs for his paychecks.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

TOM MADISON said:


> The look on JBL's face!


"Calm down, boy! Or I'll rape you in the showers again!"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SPOILER Show ends with the Authority standing tall


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This crowd gives 0 fucks about either of those 3


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Can we get Rollins a new entrance theme already? Geeze this is generic as hell.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Orton back to being about 6'4 again.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Seeing Dean beat Rollins before the event cheapens it a bit?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Natecore said:


> Can we get Rollins a new entrance theme already? Geeze this is generic as hell.


Imagine if that song closed out Wrestlemania after Rollins cashes in on Reigns? :bean


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The cells not gonna drop down at some point or anything


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> "You know something, Renee, You kinda resemble my daughter Brooke..."
> 
> :hogan2


:lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This crowd is awful


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Street Fight with tag in and out rules. What nice considerate fellows


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"You be Penguin" 
"You be Catwoman" 

SHUT UP!!!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL JBL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


>


This is going to be a trend :lol


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

This is a 2 on 3 STREET FIGHT. Why are they treating this like an actual tag match?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So this is a street fight? Well I have never seen any "street fights" where people tag in and out :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THIS IS A STREET FIGHT. WHY ARE THEY ABIDING BY TAG MATCH RULES


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> "You know something, Renee,  You kinda resemble my daughter Brooke..."
> 
> :hogan2



:lmao :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why the fuck can't we have a Tornado Handicap Tag Match.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

God damn, you know your a bum when the crowd is chanting for Cena while you are in the match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So this is a street fight? Well I have never seen any "street fights" where people tag in and out :lmao


Only in the WWFuckery world


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

it's no holds barred...why tag in and out?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I hate this shit. Why are WWE so tame now? Everyone just storm the ring and beat the shit out of each other.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> THIS IS A STREET FIGHT. WHY ARE THEY ABIDING BY TAG MATCH RULES


:lel

Steel chairs, tables, kendo sticks. All good. But you better tag your partner in legally.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> "You know something, Renee, You kinda resemble my daughter Brooke..."
> 
> :hogan2



"I'm sorry Hulk, I don't mean to....no, don't touch me there!"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Who the fuck keeps Gatorade under the ring? :jordan4


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

LOL at how easily that table broke


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

wtf the box with all the redbull and gatorade


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Somebody better go through that table.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT? A commercial again?????????????


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fucking hell another break


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn, he dented the table.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What was on that tv under the ring? At least it looked like a tv


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This is a street fight why are they....aww fuck it.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

ANOTHER FUCKING COMMERCIAL!?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Did I hear Cena and Wiz Khalifa worked together?


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

LOL we got three Minutes of show between the commercials


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose wearing his daddy's street fight titty tank top.











Still would.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Raw reminds me more and more of WCW circa 2000-2001 every week. It's pretty scary, actually. The dumb finishes. The ridiculous stipulations. The nonsense booking.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

This is a street fight?...


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Street fight !

Still adhere to tag rules


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Watching my 8 year old cousins fight feels more badass than this "street fight."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So only when your partner is tagged in can he use weapons....in this street fight.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

I question the intelligence of someone who would start a show like chrisly knows best


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Watching my 8 year old cousins fight feels more badass than this "street fight."


Wrestling isn't allowed to be badass anymore. Goddamn, I'm tired of this pussified shit.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


>


:ti


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This is a normal tag match with kendo sticks (I'm guessing) and tables.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> What was on that tv under the ring? At least it looked like a tv


I remember WWF WarZone for the PS1. You could use a TV as a weapon


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess this is the PG version of a street fight?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Wrestling isn't allowed to be badass anymore. Goddamn, I'm tired of this pussified shit.


I have a very strong feeling Ambrose and Rollins are going to do something HARDCORE this Sunday


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

'See No Evil 2' is actually getting good reviews and I'm not surprised, it's directed by the Soska Sisters who are actually incredibly talented.

It might be the first WWE film to not suck balls.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Shamans said:


> I question the intelligence of someone who would start a show like chrisly knows best


As you watch 200 minutes of Raw. At least Chrisley fans only waste 30 minutes of their lives a week.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Like everybody before me has pointed out, this is a fucking street fight!!!! Cause Complete utter chaos immediately.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

FFS this is not a street fight. It's a normal match with no DQ.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

If this doesn't end with Randy RKOing everyone WWE really dropped the ball with the meme


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Vårmakos said:


>


*I hate Pokemon, but I love this :lol

And uh, when was the last time a "street fight" happened outside? Cause the street is RIGHT out there...*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTF is this where the street fighting?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

How is this a street fight if there are regular tags in it? :dahell


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Natecore said:


> As you watch 200 minutes of Raw. At least Chrisley fans only waste 30 minutes of their lives a week.


:lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Pretty sure I just heard Orton say to chioda "there's no rules!"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at Rollins rubbing his ass against Dean's crotch :maisie

and I wonder what the main event for next week will be.*


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Natecore said:


> As you watch 200 minutes of Raw. At least Chrisley fans only waste 30 minutes of their lives a week.


Raw is a great show with some great parts. Yes this whole tag match main event thing sucks a bit ....but in general I enjoyed a few segmants tonight


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cena don't save your partner you might get dq'd.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh god, I turned RAW back on to find it's one of those "TAG IN" streetfights that make absolutely no fucking sense whatsoever.

Who the fuck wants to see guys tag in and out of STREETFIGHT!?!?!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Chioda the ref. He's been in the WWE since the late 80s


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That's one well civilised street fight.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

:cole "There are no rules here"

:ambrose :cena4 :rko2 :rollins (kane) ALL ABIDE BY STANDARD TAG MATCH RULES.

I remember when street fights took place on ACTUAL STREETS / OUTSIDE THE ARENA.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

nevermind the tagging.. this is a STREET FIGHT, why would you go for pins? GO get some fucking steel chairs and shit.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

If there isn't an RKO in this match I will be disappointed.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

And the ref is counting Randy to break his choke he had on Ambrose.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena can easily just get in the match and not get DQ'd.

IT'S A FUCKING STREET FIGHT.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see Seth bring back that Complete Shot / Flatliner into the turnbuckle. Hopefully he keeps it around. +1 to Bradshaw for name-dropping the Garvin Stomp, too. bama


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

A street fight with tag in/tag out rules? Vince at his finest!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Ambrose wearing his daddy's street fight titty tank top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shawn, (like most white people) aged terribly. He looked half way decent until late 2009.

If Shawn was black, he'd most likely still have his looks from the 90's without age and he'd be drowning so much in vagina you'd need lifeguards to pull him out.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Street fight match feels more like a regular tag match...


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank god i start my new job next week, so i don't have to watch this shit for 3 hrs anymore. I can DVR it and watch it in an hour.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ambrose, don't try to throw DDP's punches. You're awful at it.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Kane should get the Nobel Peace Prize.

Has Cole forgotten some of his history.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the most sophisticated street fight ever.

All it's missing are the guys on the apron drinking a cup of tea with their pinky sticking out while waiting to be tagged in.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*LOLCENAPWNTIME*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

OH MY GOD. HOT TAGS IN A STREET FIGHT.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:maury a "hot tag" in a street fight


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Moves of doom!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nice to see Seth bring back that Complete Shot / Flatliner into the turnbuckle. Hopefully he keeps it around. +1 to Bradshaw for name-dropping the *Garvin* Stomp, too. bama


OSW's favorite wrestler


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Dat Cena hot tag pop


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is a Streetfight tag format? 

I mean if I were in a No DQ Match, I wouldn't adhere to tag team rules for shit. OK, there are legal participants and crap, but I'd tornado tag the fuck out of it every time.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

John Cena moves like a man twenty years his senior. He must be really beat up.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena's goofiness before he gets the hot tag is beyond irritating.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rollins really trying to get himself impaled again lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

STREET FIGHT!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Way to fucking miss that directors


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena was hit in the head with that chair somebody getting a fined


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Boooooorrrriiinnggg.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Chioda the ref. He's been in the WWE since the late 80s


A WWE legend. IMO.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

A wild steel chair to the head is spotted!


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

I switched off.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shamans said:


> I switched off.



OH MY FUCKING GOD. IT'S CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kick his ass Rollins and Randy!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

crowd not even interested to entertain the Let's Go Cena kids with a "Cena Sucks" chant. :drake1


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait we are back to traditional tag match now


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Worst Street Fight ever!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's trending because everyone is pissed at the tag format.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

This match is garbage.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> nevermind the tagging.. this is a STREET FIGHT, why would you go for pins? GO get some fucking steel chairs and shit.


Logic and common sense? In *my* sports entertainment?!? :vince3

:Out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just end it now. Please.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> Cena's goofiness before he gets the hot tag is beyond irritating.


I noticed that too weird


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

#1 right now is Oscar de la Renta dying not street fight


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

PUNK IS BACK :mark:


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

fuck Kansas City forever 

SRS


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

what "mayhem" Lawler. 

looks like a pretty standard tag match to me.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just got home and this match looks awful.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

OH MY GOD IT'S THE UNDERTAKER :mark:

(Failure at failing here)


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Just saying "STREET FIGHT! IT'S A STREET FIGHT!" doesn't make it any less shitty and any less of a standard tag match, retards on commentary.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Watch Cena no-sell going THROUGH A TABLE and taking a chair to the HEAD.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD. IT'S CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!


If only.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wasting the table spot on Kane? Fuck's sake.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so bad :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

HHH/Foley, Street Fight, Royal Rumble 2000, is jealous of this match


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I get in bar fights more exciting than this.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This is so bad. :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This main event would be so much better if we could replace Kane with Edge and Christian. 

I can picture it now, Cena getting knocked out by a surprised conchairto shot


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

That table broke in half so easily....

:headbang


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Now is a hell in a cell match


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is anything going to happen?


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

The crowd is so dead. 

This is boring.

How can the people backstage think this is a good finish?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Well that was predictable...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The cell is down.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

OMG! BECKY, LOOK AT DAT CELL! It's just soooo big.

(zzzzzzzzzzzz)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

STOP WAITING FOR A FUCKING TAG.
Jesus.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

On the subject. Can somebody explain the difference between Street Fight, No dq, no holds barred, extreme rules.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

That dive onto 10 wrestlers outside the ring has gotta go


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Nine99 said:


> I get in bar fights more exciting than this.


I had more exciting matches with my wrestling buddies as a kid than this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

iKingAces said:


> That table broke in half so easily....
> 
> :headbang


It's probably half-Japanese. :I


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Sweet HIAC

now I dont have to watch Sunday


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Street fight. Heels. Lowering the Cell on RAW.


Still obey tag rules. :clap


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

We getting a hell in a cell match for free


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The anonymous cage-lowering person strikes again!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is this boring shit still going?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Rollins just sold DEATH from that kick


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lets have the HIAC match participants fight inside the cell the week before the PPV! 

Why order these things when you can just see it for free?!?!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is this now considered a Hell in a Cell match?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Okay I will admit Rollins flying into the cell was badass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Which means he won't win at Hell in a Cell. :vince


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

That drop kick gives me tons of hope for Sunday.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Holy fucking shit Ambrose! Rollins went FLYING! :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dean-O channeling Sandman and New Jack with the White Russian Legsweep and the 187. :clap

Ambrose with no regard for human life. :


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Orton LOLL


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Ambrose is on FIRE!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Orton is fucking pissed.

That had to hurt.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Orton censored?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kane outta nowhere!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Orton has the worst luck with tables lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Orton just got violated by that table leg


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton's about to lose his shit.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Hahahah Orton


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Orton Hates Tables(well The Tables hate Orton), it's official


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Did Orton just swear!? I heard half a second of Orton shouting something get censored


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"This is awesome" chant.

:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Me thinks there should be more space between the cell and ring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The this is awesome chant gets way overused by WWE crowds.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Orton angry at that table leg :lol


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

hahaha Orton fucking snapped because of that table


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This is awesome? Pls


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The table is getting super heat from Orton.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

LOL @ the "this is awesome" chants

Bahahah so overused


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Orton with the potty mouth.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Now why couldn't this be the match on Sunday. Things picked up once the cell came down.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Perhaps the most undeserved 'This is awesome' chant ever.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Authority wins ugh..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RKO CURB STOMP OUTTA NOWHERE!!! :rollins


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

omg...


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

did Cole just call the double arm DDT "Dirty Deeds".

so we're just supposed to forget the headlock driver existed?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Orton babyface turn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo no Rollins didn't.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Okay that got a bit good at the end


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Face turn confirmed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dean take the pin from Orton, so that means Cena and Ambrose win the PPV


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now that don't make no type of sense. Do that shit after the pay per view. Jesus christ.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like Orton isn't winning. Face turn was sooner than expected.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What the fuck!?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Orton face turn 99% complete.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Dafuq Seth!?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cheerleader Orton returns in a few weeks fpalm


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

...?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cena is winning. Ambrose is winning. Randy is turning face.

I'll keep my money now, thank you very much.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

holy shit


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Orton losing his shit again :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dean take the pin from Orton, so that means Cena and Ambrose win the PPV


There's still Smackdown.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So we go from having a dark match Hell in a Cell a few years ago to now a raw Hell in a Cell


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Orton face turn. Which means now we will get Orton vs Brock!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DID ROLLINS JUST TURN FACE?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

OHH HOT DAMN ROLLINS!..... TRIPS AIN'T GOING TO BE HAPPY ABOUT THAT.

But why the hell did Seth do that???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins' cardio is on fucking point.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Good show, great ending.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

orton face turn imminent as fuck... damn that was funny when orton got hurt and started throwing the table and swearing.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This is TNA , We got a free Hell in a Cell match and Orton turning faces a week before the pay per view


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> There's still Smackdown.


Eh, nobody watches Smackdown, so it doesn't really count.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting ending.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Les Tubes being flooded with Vines of RKOs OUTTA NOWHERE + Rollins curb stomping Orton a few days before the HIAC PPV = Randall face turn confirmed. :rko2


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Fucking outstanding performance from :rollins as per usual


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Did Rollins use instant transmission to get to the top of the cell :drake1


Rollins vs Orton like many would have guessed. So I guess Cena and Ambrose will be winning on Sunday.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Eh, nobody watches Smackdown, so it doesn't really count.


They've done it in the past like that, though. Because I once thought it worked like this, too.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This RAW was so all over the place... Pretty hard to watch.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Time to tune into the Network Brother!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone thinking Orton legit has a concussion or did we get a treat of two on camera f-words in one night?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was one bag of fuckery with a teaspoon of crack.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't do that _after_ the PPV or anything. Christ. That match was fucking garbage and WWE is pussified shit.

"Dis is aweshome!" fuck off, geeks.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Fun match. Heels NEEDED to go over, and Rollins looked like a stud. Good stuff.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rollins doesn't like Orton taking the limelight, i guess is the reason.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Shit, what an awful time for my live stream to cut out, right at the end of the match. Missed the finish


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Since Rollins just curb stomped Orton, I don't see Orton getting a WWE title shot. Seems like they are going for Rollins/Orton a little sooner than I thought.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

If Orton interferes somehow in the Rollins/Ambrose PPV match, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty good Raw this week. Second straight week of almost no comedy jobber fuckery.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> Shit, what an awful time for my live stream to cut out, right at the end of the match. Missed the finish


SEriously? My website did the exact same shit.. its fucking stupid. what website do u use?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TromaDogg said:


> Shit, what an awful time for my live stream to cut out, right at the end of the match. Missed the finish


Rollins levitated to the top of the cell. It was bonkers.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Rollins' cardio is on fucking point.


Crossfit training is money.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Chin stomped :maury


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> Did Rollins use instant transmission to get to the top of the cell :drake1
> 
> 
> Rollins vs Orton like many would have guessed. So I guess Cena and Ambrose will be winning on Sunday.


I looked down and dude is on top of the cell. How did he do that?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Some of you have such a fragile mind for understanding this shit. NO Rollins is not fucking turning, he's just a dirty heel who turns his back on anyone. There's been talk for a while of WWE creating guys who walk the line between heel and face tactics, we also see it between Cena and Ambrose


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It's official, Rollins is a fucking maniac. 

I was getting worried there that this whole thing was going to predicate Ambrose losing at HIAC but he just gave us a taste of the kind of offence he's going to have on sunday night. I can't wait, they are going to destroy each other, first blood loss in the cell in years I think. 

but yeah, Rollins, wtf man you are a legend, it wasn't good enough to be the only one left standing he has to scale the cell to be on top of every c. lmfao, fucking maniac heel.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Rollins doesn't like Orton taking the limelight, i guess is the reason.


Reasons? Where the WWE is going, they don't need _reasons_. [/bttf]


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> Shit, what an awful time for my live stream to cut out, right at the end of the match. Missed the finish


Authority won and Rollins became Goku.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wouldn't be shocked if they do Orton/Rollins and maybe Wyatt/Ambrose next.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Don't do that _after_ the PPV or anything. Christ. That match was fucking garbage and WWE is pussified shit.
> 
> "Dis is aweshome!" fuck off, geeks.


Lel someone is a bit sour.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE does it again. Jobs Ambrose out right before a PPV match AND ensures that Orton is going to be the reason he wins, thus negating any real payoff. :lmao :lmao :lmao I'm in stitches. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*









WHAT HAVE YOU DONE SETH!!!????*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What's that Hogan promo for?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

The Goat :rollins goating


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Decent raw, probably best for a couple months at least. How the hell did Rollins get on top of the cell so quick? :lmao
Orton will officially turn face next Monday IMO, he will probably also shake hands with cena after their match.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> If Orton interferes somehow in the Rollins/Ambrose PPV match, I'm going to be pissed.


You mean it's more than just Cena that sticks his nose where it doesn't belong? Don't let people on this forum catch you thinking like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, Orton is pretty much a lock to interfere in Dean/Seth now, I would agree.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That curb stomp made absolutely no sense. It should have happened after the PPV at the earliest and culminated with Rollins stealing the title from Orton via cash-in. So stupid.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> They've done it in the past like that, though. Because I once thought it worked like this, too.


Have they? I just read spoilers these days, so I don't pay much attention to it.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins carried the show so hard.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Orton will officially turn face next Monday IMO, he will probably also shake hands with cena after their match.


I can only speak for myself, but I don't care to see Randy frakking Orton vs John frakking Cena for the frakking five frakking billionth time. I'm beyond sick of it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hopefully Rollins standing tall and attacking Orton confirms that Orton will beat Cena and turn face. Maybe they will do like Orton vs Benoit rematch when Evolution helped Orton retain only to turn on him afterwards. Just have Orton win and I'm fine.

Ambrose should obviously be the victor against Rollins since that's what they've been building up for months.

Gotta say this Raw was better than anything they've had for about 4 months now.



TromaDogg said:


> Shit, what an awful time for my live stream to cut out, right at the end of the match. Missed the finish


Ha, so I wasn't alone on this?

Stream cut right as Orton RKO'd Ambrose and by the time I tried another one, it was over so I had to read the results over on bleacherreport.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Mediocre raw
Rusev stuff was dumb but enjoyable
Foley promo was good
Orton was good
Cesaro won and Mizdown won
Rollins leaves on top
Still meh


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm surprised there wasn't any RKO outta nowhere jokes tonight from lawler. I guess wwe learned their lesson from fandangoing.

Well, it's late here, time to call it a night.

Goodnight everyone, I love you all.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

What a horrible main event and Raw. Everytime I think it can't get worse, it does.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

A swerve the Monday BEFORE the PPV? What is this fuckery?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I have Cena and Rolling winning , Rollins wins with help by the new Wyatt family setting up Wyatt vs Ambrose at survivor series

survivor series

Cena vs Lesnar
Orton vs Rollins
Ambrose vs Wyatt


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

How the hell did he get up on top of the cell so quick.......


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

CM punker said:


> SEriously? My website did the exact same shit.. its fucking stupid. what website do u use?


I was using Sportsbun, should've stuck with stream2u.me but it was having trouble earlier


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Have they? I just read spoilers these days, so I don't pay much attention to it.


Yeah, sometime in the past year or so. But with the way WWE is, who knows what will happen. :lol

Orotn is pretty much a lock to interfere in this match now, so in a way it won't even matter who wins since it won't be clean.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

and Dunn fucks up Hogans entrance
:ti


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> That curb stomp made absolutely no sense. It should have happened after the PPV at the earliest and culminated with Rollins stealing the title from Orton via cash-in. So stupid.


Why? Because it's your idea? No thanks, I'll take Orton not beating Lesnar, thank you.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> I was using Sportsbun, should've stuck with stream2u.me but it was having trouble earlier


I was using stream2u.me but it has been so fucking slow for me the last two Mondays. I finished RAW just watching on the plain ole USA Network tonight.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Vårmakos said:


> The anonymous cage-lowering person strikes again!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Rollins on some Uchiha Sasuke/Kuchiki Byakuya shit at the end, climbing to the top that fast :lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> If Orton interferes somehow in the Rollins/Ambrose PPV match, I'm going to be pissed.


I can see Cena/Orton going before Ambrose/Rollins, Orton most likely will interfere as a face. I just hope they do it right. But my hopes aren't high, WWE is just doing so much wrong right now.




Not a fun RAW to sit through. Highlights were Randy's promos, Paul Heyman showing up, Ziggler vs Cesaro (did the job but whatever), Foley's surprise appearance, Kane's deafening rage, Rollin's flying after Ambrose's dropkick, and really everything Rollins has done tonight. What a talent. Really did steal the show in every segment he was involved in.

Bad's were Rusev and Henry segments, John Cena being John Cena and not selling Orton's promo or the HiAC match with his childish joking around, Ambrose's awkward shit tonight, every thing Diva (especially the Bellas... fpalm) and the 6-man shenanigans.


Overall not a fun go-home show. Only sold for the two main-events, and that's because of Randy Orton's very solid mic work tonight, Ambrose and Rollins being Ambrose and Rollins, and Mick Foley bothering to show up.

It's pretty clear WWE put forth very little effort into the PPV build-up, and will most likely put little to no effort into the actual PPV. Not excited, will not be watching it on the Network if at all really. Will most likely end up streaming it.

And still, no Brock Lesnar? Get it together, WWE.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

The conclusions from this MainEvent:

Ambrose and Cena will win at the PPV

We will have Orton vs Rollins after the PPV

Will we have Ambrose vs Cena?

I do not understand why you guys see WWE


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rollins really impressed me in this raw.


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

215 pages? Goddamn y'all turn it up here. We barely made it to 20 on Neoseeker and I got banned from the live chat there for a stupid ass reason. Will probably be here next week.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I was using stream2u.me but it has been so fucking slow for me the last two Mondays. I finished RAW just watching on the plain ole USA Network tonight.


I'm in the UK so not an option for me unfortunately....it's either pay Sky's crazy high subscription fees for Sky Sports, download Raw the next day or stream Raw off a crappy site. Usually streaming's been OK (I got rid of Sky TV last year) but tonight was a bit of a mess.

I was able to watch about 95% of the show so I'm not really too bothered, I'll watch the very end of it tomorrow on a video hosting site or something.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TromaDogg said:


> I'm in the UK so not an option for me unfortunately....it's either pay Sky's crazy high subscription fees for Sky Sports, download Raw the next day or stream Raw off a crappy site. Usually streaming's been OK (I got rid of Sky TV last year) but tonight was a bit of a mess.
> 
> I was able to watch about 95% of the show so I'm not really too bothered, I'll watch the very end of it tomorrow on a video hosting site or something.


Firstrowsports worked fine for me tonight, no issues whatsoever really. Was doing work on the computer whilst watching RAW/posting here on my laptop.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Decent raw. Way to many talking segments and not enough matches.
But what matches we has went from decent to good. But we also had some nonsense moments.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

AJ VS. PAIGE _IN THE CELL_ OR NO?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Your thoughts on Raw this week?*

This weeks Raw began as predictable, bland and seeming to give us a carbon copy of past weeks dating back to how far your memory can serve. While I can see I on paper this looking just like every Raw we can accustomed to seeing it seemed that there was more substance to this week. 

*Do you think Raw is moving in the right direction? Did we catch a break and have a lucky week? Is the WWE listening to the IWC and hear our demand for better programming?*

Tonight began with an other Authority segment and already the WWE Network and $9.99 plugs came to our minds and sure enough, they were there. And while we wished we had something more than the same main event we have had just called something else...sure enough, that was there too. 

However I believe Triple H announcing the Title opportunity to the Cena/Orton match was not only great for mixing up the same damn segment we see every week, it really lead to the story of the show program. From there it progressed to finding out Rollins was behind the idea and to eventually the end of Raw and the inevitable Orton face turn. They actually had a plan for a story written like a TV show, what we want and need to stay tuned for 3(unfortunate) hours. 

Followed up the same 3 man tag match we have seen...until Sandow gets the pinfall? Miz perhaps gives us our new favorite GIF to mark out to? Great way to end that match. (P.S. WWE please give Gold and Stardust a pinfall victory soon. They haven't done anything since winning their tag titles)

Divas match was a divas match.

We then had a new Wyatt famiy promo including Erick Rowan. Good for business Hunter. 

Rusev and Lana segment and the super kick that got everyone either pissed that WWE would go that far(see other threads) or praising the WWE for giving Rusev that heat. Personally, anything they have to do to promote this feud is good and I don't have a problem with what happened. It is after all a TV show. Then Big Show comes out to cry then went to find Rusev but got sleepy and gave up.

Brie and Summar Rae proved why they need to be managers and leave the diva division. Same with Nikki.

Ambrose showed up and after much anticipation for his segment it left a lot of us with a bad taste in our mouth. For me this was one of the only moments on Raw this week that I didn't like. This segment started ridiculous and thank God for Rollins and eventually Foley to save Ambrose here. Not only was the live audience in KC not feeling it, we weren't either. Or should I say "not sweatin it"

Cesaro and Ziggler was entertaining enough and proved some much needed credibility and strength to Cesaro. 

Main Event.... While this started as the same match as the last few weeks and didn't think we would get much out of it and the WWE would make us wait for anything significant to happen until the PPV, the ending was spot on. Not only was it something that was necessary for a Raw before the PPV(to be relevant) but it was the climax to the underlying story throughout the night. Hats off to WWE for the build up and payoff. Did anyone else notice Rollins turn Cris Angel and appear of the top of the Cell?

*Overall... what are your thoughts on this weeks Raw? *I for one have found this week have been pretty enjoyable. And no I don't work for the WWE, yet. 

*What would you change? Did this week do good enough for you to find anymore anticipation for the upcoming PPV?*


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*



Nine99 said:


> Your thoughts on Raw this week?


My thoughts?

<3 Seth 










:mark:

p.s. the sandow win was awesome.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> AJ VS. PAIGE _IN THE CELL_ OR NO?


I'd prefer AJ vs. Paige...

*NEVER AGAIN*.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*

Up and down but I thought it was solid
Good to see Mick 

and Mizdow pinning Sheamous and starting the path to his title run


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just watched the Orton, Cena & Heyman segment again and it was awesome. Randy is gold whenever he turns it up a notch. I was seeing shades of Orton in 2004 with him dressing stylish and talking with more of a bass to his voice rather than the usual monotone. I also get the feeling that the cheap heat was improvised in response to the "let's go Royals" chant in the beginning of his promo. Kinda came out of nowhere and went along with the unexpected chant.

"Cena was the punk kid from Boston, Massachusetts who thought he could rap" :lol

I don't know who will win but I sure as hell hope it's Orton. It's kinda like the Royal Rumble build all over again. Instinctively, you expect LOLCENAWINS, but Orton is the one who gets the spotlight and storyline development.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> AJ VS. PAIGE _IN THE CELL_ OR NO?


It's going to be a standard singles match.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*

I liked Rollins' Midwesterner comments. Loved Mick Foley because he's Mick Foley dammit! Had a good laugh at the soldier plant and Rollins dummy gimmicks. Unfortunately, they weren't supposed to be funny.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*

Glad some character development happened for a change; Rollins and Orton were the MVPs tonight and Foley/Heyman made it better. Hate that Ziggler lost again but it'll probably lead up to something.

I'd give it a 6 out of 10.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> Just watched the Orton, Cena & Heyman segment again and it was awesome. Randy is gold whenever he turns it up a notch. I was seeing shades of Orton in 2004 with him dressing stylish and talking with more of a bass to his voice rather than the usual monotone. I also get the feeling that the cheap heat was improvised in response to the "let's go Royals" chant in the beginning of his promo. Kinda came out of nowhere and went along with the unexpected chant.
> 
> "Cena was the punk kid from Boston, Massachusetts who thought he could rap" :lol
> 
> I don't know who will win but I sure as hell hope it's Orton. It's kinda like the Royal Rumble build all over again. Instinctively, you expect LOLCENAWINS, but Orton is the one who gets the spotlight and storyline development.


Cena's kiddy jokes just ruined it. So frustrating and embarrassing to watch that.

A guy cuts an awesome promo to sell a big-match at a PPV, and Cena completely disrespects him. I just don't get it. But whatever, Cena gonna Cena.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*



KINGPIN said:


> Glad some character development happened for a change; Rollins and Orton were the MVPs tonight and Foley/Heyman made it better. Hate that Ziggler lost again but it'll probably lead up to something.
> 
> I'd give it a 6 out of 10.


Damn character development, Rusev drama and Foley can't get a 7? What about flying Rollins?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> What Happened After RAW
> 
> On WWE Network after Raw ended, Renee Young brought in Hulk Hogan, who said he's thankful he never wrestled inside Hell in a Cell. Otherwise, his career would have been much shorter than it was. Hogan then talked about Seth Rollins giving Randy Orton a Curb Stomp at the end of Raw. He brought up Roman Reigns, who he said isn't around to do anything about Rollins's recent actions.
> 
> ...


via PWTorch


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*

My favorite part of the show was definitely Rollins flying into the cell, that was fucking awesome.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*

didn't see all of it but from what I saw.

Orton & Rollins >
Ambrose with his worst segment thus far 
Foley is still the man
Big Show is the worst superstar on the roster and needs to retire yesterday.
Ziggler losing clean as the IC champion is getting ridiculous, even if they are good matches.
Mizdow is still gold


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*



Nine99 said:


> Damn character development, *Rusev drama* and Foley can't get a 7? What about flying Rollins?


:lel

Drama? More like absolute nonsense. This patriotic shit is so forced that it's actually making Rusev into the good guy for me. Think about it; he's only a heel by association. Lana does most of the shit talking and a majority of Rusev's promos are directed at tearing his opponents apart rather than bad mouthing America. Then, he gets double teamed on last week, just for wrestling a match, and gets Lana out of the way before his inevitable ass whooping takes place. Then, Big Show fucks with his flag to mess with him and when it's clear that he won't tear the flag down, a crazy asshole hops the barricade and tries to attack him and yet, Show spins it around as if that veteran was the victim just because he represent Murica.

I mean, Rusev ain't a saint but he looks way better than the Big Schmo and his Uncle Sam bullshit.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

so kane's a general now :lel


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*



KINGPIN said:


> :lel
> 
> Drama? More like absolute nonsense. This patriotic shit is so forced that it's actually making Rusev into the good guy for me. Think about it; he's only a heel by association. Lana does most of the shit talking and a majority of Rusev's promos are directed at tearing his opponents apart rather than bad mouthing America. Then, he gets double teamed on last week, just for wrestling a match, and gets Lana out of the way before his inevitable ass whooping takes place. Then, Big Show fucks with his flag to mess with him and when it's clear that he won't tear the flag down, a crazy asshole hops the barricade and tries to attack him and yet, Show spins it around as if that veteran was the victim just because he represent Murica.
> 
> I mean, Rusev ain't a saint but he looks way better than the Big Schmo and his Uncle Sam bullshit.


Oh don't get me wrong I think Rusev needs a lot more work especially working with Big Show now who should feel privileged to be in this situation. The fact that what happened with the military kid got people talking is a good thing. No matter how people feel about it it still got people talking. Rusev is about to crush again, go on to a US title run and give credibility to the US title to whoever ends his streak and defeats him for it. I'm happy with what happened and looking forward to the future here. Until its inevitable downfall I will enjoy it.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> so kane's a general now :lel


General Kane?! *cues the Soviet national anthem*

Onwards into battle comrades!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Solid episode of Raw. I was ticked off that Orton/Cena randomly became a #1 contender's match despite the fact Cena had to lose to get it, but the explanation they gave works for me and makes sense as Rollins wants to have an opening to cash-in and having Orton or Cena fight Lesnar next will probably give him his best shot. Unfortunately, I only see this leading to Brock/Cena again rather than the fresh Brock/Orton match, but I think they covered the reason for #1 contender's stip being added extremely well.

For the first time in what seems like forever, Orton actually cut a great promo. I mean, he's had great lines, mannerisms and stuff here and there, but to have a full-out promo that was quality stuff throughout is great. He even out-did Heyman imo (granted Orton cut his best promo in years and Heyman cut one of his weakest in years, but it's still commendable). Really makes me hope more than ever that Orton gets the next shot at Brock, not Cena.

The Ambrose/Rollins segments wasn't doing anything for me. It really is bizarre when Ambrose is the weakest of three guys in a promo, but with some of the shit that went on tonight, it was just bizarre all around. Rollins did a good job but it was Foley who came out and delivered the promo of the night, absolutely selling Ambrose/Rollins on this final week like it's the biggest feud going on (which it is to some degree, but Orton/Cena is probably going on last). Foley's part brought the segment up to being great, despite a weak start from Ambrose. 

6-man tag and 3-on-2 tag were both fun. Ambrose getting pinned doesn't shock me, and it both relieves and scares me. Scares me because Orton was the one that pinned him, which means the scales might be more in Cena's favor now for winning on Sunday. Relieves me as it looks like Ambrose will finally get his win over Seth. However if Ambrose loses in the Cell, I don't think he'll ever be able to recover unless he ends up taking the title off Lesnar. He needs this win, and Rollins can definitely afford to take the loss.

But what sets this Raw over the top and makes it a top 3 GOAT Raw is...

MIZDOW WON! HE PINNED SOMEONE! OMFG THAT WAS EPIC! ABOUT DAMN FUCKING TIME! YES! YES! YES! YES! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*

*Another Authority opening segment. Remember when the crowd used to pop for *powerchord*..."TIME TO PLAY THE GAAAAAAAAAME". Now I can feel the audience groaning every time Triple H comes out. Stop doing the same shit over and over again. In the Attitude Era, you always had something different open the show. Sometimes it was a match, sometimes it was a segment, but they changed it up. It was only after a PPV when you knew the main eventers were coming out to talk about what happened. Nowadays it's FUCKING GREAT, TRIPLE H IS HERE TO MAKE A MATCH WITH RANDY ORTON AND THE DEMON KANE, JUST SHOOT ME NOW! /rant

Now on to the content: The crowd gave Triple H no reaction when he tried to sell HIAC as a double main event in an attempt not to make Orton look like a consolation prize for the loser. It was an epic failure. 

6 Man Tag: The Sandow win was surprising, but it sucked at the same time because yet again the US Champion looks like an idiot. And stop the 6 man tags with the Usos and Stardust. No one gives a fuck.

AJ vs. Alicia: Shouldn't that have been a DQ after Paige pushed Alicia? Either way, this storyline is idiotic. One week Paige is terrified of AJ, the next she's smiling at her. One week AJ wants to destroy Paige, the next she's smiling back. Fuck off with this feud already ut

Rusev segment: They went too far. 'Murica loves the military. There will be severe backlash tomorrow morning.

Brie vs. Summer: What purpose did this serve? Brie's on a 1 month win streak and Nikki looks like a complete idiot for constantly failing to phase her. Knowing WWE, they'll let her win anyway with ZERO momentum.

Ambrose's segment: Cringeworthy trash. He'll be widely rejected by casuals at this rate. Thank Foley for saving it.

Cesaro and Ziggler: Lets job out the IC champion for the 4th time in a row. That'll make the belt seem important. Why watch our PPV? We just gave you the match for free.

Main Event: Glad to see Ambrose using weapons and looking like a credible threat. He's looked like a fucking clown for the longest and really needed this. Also happy to see Orton's face turn in the works.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd rather General Kane become Colonel Sanders and give him a The Hound loves chicken gimmick....burned face and all*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*

I said it in the Raw thread, but I thought this week was kind of bizarre. Orton cut a great promo and actually out-did Heyman. Ambrose was the weakest on the mic in his segment this week. The whole losers match being announced as the #1 contender's match at first was mind-boggling (but then there was another bizarre move in that they actually had a sensible explanation). And then perhaps the biggest change of pace was that Sandow actually won a match, and not just win a match, but get the pinfall victory... and against Sheamus of all people!

I enjoyed Raw as a whole tbh.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*

Here's my two cents:

- Only watched two segments as usual since I skipped over most of the show (as usual)

- I think the #1 Contender's match should be a regular Fatal 4-Way involving Cesaro & Wyatt instead of Cena v. Orton in the Cell....again

- The only time I saw the Kansas City crowd show any life was for Foley's cheap pop (so their loudest reaction was for themselves...now I hope the Royals lose so those self-important fucks can cry)

- And by the way, thank GOD for Foley saving that Ambrose-Rollins segment


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Horrible RAW.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

No hoda/kathie lee and no bull and no gator.
So it isnt all that bad. There was really no kiddie shit tonight.

2-Many talking heads segments. And not enough actual in-ring wrestling yes.
I say raw was decent. Not bad but certainly not great. Seen a lot better..Seen a lot worse.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Just watched that FOLEY segment. (notice how i didnt say ambrose-rollins segment because foley completely stole the spotlight and made that his segment) and he just reminded me why he is top 10 ever when it comes to wrestling. #THANKYOUMICK

On the other hand Ambrose was terrible. Im a fan but his promos are WAY too inconsistent and its screwing up his push. Hes missing something and he needs to figure out what it is!

Rollins was average but hes getting better by the week.
Overall coming out of that promo im more excited for HIAC this sunday. Will we actually get a classic cell match!?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*



DGenerationMC said:


> Here's my two cents:
> 
> - Only watched two segments as usual since I skipped over most of the show (as usual)
> 
> - I think the #1 Contender's match should be a regular Fatal 4-Way involving Cesaro & Wyatt instead of Cena v. Orton in the Cell....again


Might want to tune in a little more.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Orton helps Dean beat Rollins, Rollins attacks Orton and helps Cena win. Orton vs. Rollins at Survivor Series. Dean gets no payoff, Cena wins the HITC main event. Awesome. fpalm


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*

was a decent raw, rusev and ambrose's stuff were the highlights.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*

I think Randy Orton was awesome tonight. 
Also, if the main event is any indication, Rollins vs Ambrose will be a really great match.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*

A little more than decent. Weve seen hella worse.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*

I can't believe some people actually enjoyed this. I'm jealous because I just can't seem to bring my standards down this low. Nothing makes even remote sense, they aren't even trying. Tag,Mid card and diva divison dead and people are happy. Champ is out till RR possibly and some people are happy. Basically the same main events and some people are happy. Same HHH promos to start RAW, Same authority angle which should have died at WM...Ambrose in cringe worthy segments...I could just go on and on.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Your thoughts on Raw this week?*

Meh all around. Talk about a blunder of a segment with Ambrose. What stings is that his interaction with Cena previously was solid stuff that got a good crowd reaction, but his doll gimmick got crickets and just didn't work whatsoever.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> Orton helps Dean beat Rollins, Rollins attacks Orton and helps Cena win. Orton vs. Rollins at Survivor Series. Dean gets no payoff, Cena wins the HITC main event. Awesome. fpalm


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Randy Orton was enjoyable tonight. He finally sounded cool in his promo for once and loved him rooting against the Kansas City Royals in the World Series. Enjoyed when Paul Heyman came out to deliver his promo too mentioning how Cena, Orton and Brock Lesnar were part of the rookie class in 2002. How many times is Sheamus is going to tag with the Usos? There's still no reasoning for this. At least Damien Mizdow got the rollup win on Sheamus. Nice of Paige and Alicia Fox to outsmart AJ which got Alicia the win over AJ.

There was a time when Big E was getting the Rusev push. Now it's Rusev crushing Big E. I think that soldier guy who got attacked by Rusev was a plant. Looks like the WWE is trying to surprise us again with guest appearances with Mick Foley being a part of the Ambrose/Rollins promo. Foley helped sold the match. Didn't like Ziggler taking a clean lost to Cesaro. What's the point of these mid-card Titles again? Lastly, the Handicap Street Fight didn't make sense with the guys having to tag in. I was confused. Glad to see Rollins standing tall over everyone and the potential Orton face turn. This show overall was average. At least there weren't lame segments with Hornswoggle and El Torito.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> On the other hand Ambrose was terrible. Im a fan but his promos are WAY too inconsistent and its screwing up his push. Hes missing something and he needs to figure out what it is!


It isn't inconsistent, he just needs more variety. He's been feuding with Rollins for like 6 months now, it was already time to move on a long long time ago.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, I watched a few segments. As I been saying, this product has been awful of late. I barely even care to pay attention when it's on. It's almost like I throw RAW on my TV just because it's a habit and then I don't even watch it. It just feels like an over played re-run at this point. Nothing about WWE screams exciting or polarizing.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Just watched the Orton, Cena & Heyman segment again and it was awesome. Randy is gold whenever he turns it up a notch. I was seeing shades of Orton in 2004 with him dressing stylish and talking with more of a bass to his voice rather than the usual monotone. I also get the feeling that the cheap heat was improvised in response to the "let's go Royals" chant in the beginning of his promo. Kinda came out of nowhere and went along with the unexpected chant.
> 
> "Cena was the punk kid from Boston, Massachusetts who thought he could rap" :lol
> 
> I don't know who will win but I sure as hell hope it's Orton. It's kinda like the Royal Rumble build all over again. Instinctively, you expect LOLCENAWINS, but Orton is the one who gets the spotlight and storyline development.


Orton spitting that hateroade at everyone including sports teams was hilarious...then Cena fucking ruins it by his usual brand of childish promo. Cena is 38 he shouldn't be using childish shit in promos at least Randy doesnt have to resort to that stuff


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

The lack of new Raw Threads make me think that this wasnt that good of a Raw.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

I really find hard to understand how the wwe want to sell me (as a potential buyer) the HIAC PPV... even if we're in the PG era, I was pumped up for the match between ambrose and rollins...but they had to bring out Foley AND the hiac "by the number" promo. 

What's the problem? My problem is that they are selling me something totally different: it's like the wwe, with foley and the promo, is indirectly telling me (again, as a potential buyer) "hey, sunday it's hiac, a match that used to have rooftop jumps, tumbthacks, barbed wire, chians, FIRE, Blood... and you won't find any of this this sunday, for just 9.99 (a little more here on SkY Italy)" 

I'm NOT saying that the sunday HIAC will be a PG crappy fight (On the contrary, I saw good intensity between rollins and ambrose in the main event...hope they keep that intensity for the real match), just that I feel wwe is sending contradictory messages, and I feel a little uneasy about this.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I actually watched most of RAW this week

I understand needing to build the 2 hell in a cell matches for Sunday but it was overkill tonight, should have done something different in the opening segment and limited the backstage segments 

I liked the Orton/Heyman/Cena exchange, Cenas part was the usual but I thought Orton did well, the baseball stuff was obviously done on the fly as the crowd for chanting for it and it was a good way to get the attention back onto him. The whole class of 2002 theme was a good idea

I enjoyed Ambrose tonight, the Foley promo was solid and Ambrose handled the dummy stuff really well, no one could have made that crap look great but Ambrose delivered it in a way which wasn't terrible

Main Event was ok but the whole timing of the Rollins stomp is awful. So you have spent the majority of the three hour show building up Cena/Orton and Ambrose/Rollins to set the stage for Sunday and you end the show with Rollins attacking Orton something which should be built up towards and which makes no sense in the grand scheme of things, the show starts with Rollins potentially getting Orton a World title match and ends with him attacking Orton. Story telling wise it makes no sense 

Russev/Big Show stuff was good and added some heat for the match Sunday, Big Show overplayed it slightly and Russev looked a bit too remorseful in my opinion but it was a good idea to have the fake soldier run into the ring

everything else on the show was pretty much throwaway


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Raw was surprisingly great last night. Orton carried this shit.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Third good show in a row. I would like to think that they have learned their lesson with the midget crap.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> Orton helps Dean beat Rollins, Rollins attacks Orton and helps Cena win. Orton vs. Rollins at Survivor Series. Dean gets no payoff, Cena wins the HITC main event. Awesome. fpalm


Hell no. Orton needs to beat Cena and face Lesnar at Survivor Series. There wouldnt be a number one contender's match if Cena Vs Lesnar was the plan for Survivor Series in the first place.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose carrying shit again, his been remarkable.

Orton was alright last night too, good to see Foley I guess.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

chronoxiong said:


> I think that soldier guy who got attacked by Rusev was a plant.












Either that, or it's still real to US soldiers, dammit.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

OT, but for some reason this shit didn't record for me last night. Is there any replay during the week? I saw that it's apparently not on demand. Do they have RAW episodes on the Network?

Thanks.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Orton is the best on the roster imo;

Though I found it funny he kept shouting 'Stupid' & then threw Cena's hat for it to unintentionally hit the side of the cage & drop, then shout 'Who's a dumbass now', pretty funny.*


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

What a RAW and this Ambrose segment with the Rollins puppet fpalm
HOW CAN YOU RUIN AMBROSE? EVERYTHING YOU GOTTA DO IS TELL HIM TO DO COOL STUFF. IS IT THAT HARD VINCE? IS IT?

For 3 straight weeks they give him trash fpalm


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

So what is the deal with these new Wyatt promos? Are they splitting up or what?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i honestly didn't care for raw and not because it was a bad show because we had good wrestling and what not

but wwe has made the mid card so irrelevant that i dont even care about the mid card feuds so they just bore me when it shouldn't


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Much better show than the recent drivel they've been putting out. Orton/Cena/Ambrose/Rollins all tied really nicely together this week and it seems they're starting Orton breaking away from the Authority which is great. He seems to have a bit of fire in his gut too which is always fantastic. When Orton switches it on he's gold. Cena seriously needs to stop telling everybody to shut up when he's cutting promos though. You fucking shut up. Nobody even wants to hear what you have to say anyway. Ugh. Honestly I've never felt more jaded towards John Cena than I do right now. He annoys me in every segment he's in and usually brings them down. If not for Heyman and Orton I would have forwarded through that shit and not given him a second though. Seth/Foley/Ambrose segment was brilliant. 

So help me but WWE actually got me a little bit hype for HIAC on Sunday. Depending on how I feel, I might actually get it. We'll see. I was always looking forward to Rollins/Ambrose but now that Cena/Orton has something on the line...I don't know. I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)

Dean Ambrose with that HappyScary Dean stuff :lol Rollins attacking Orton


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Just watched the whole show, it was pretty good compared to most RAWs, I didn't even mind the Ambrose - Dummy segment either; some very good segments & promos.

*


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> What a RAW and this Ambrose segment with the Rollins puppet fpalm
> HOW CAN YOU RUIN AMBROSE? EVERYTHING YOU GOTTA DO IS TELL HIM TO DO COOL STUFF. IS IT THAT HARD VINCE? IS IT?
> 
> For 3 straight weeks they give him trash fpalm


He's the PG version and a piss poor rip-off of Austin. Don't blame Vince.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I am sick and tired of Cena's god awful shitty promos...Cena you ARE NOT FUNNY for god sake just STOP trying to act like your a comedian. This is why fans hate Cena he never adds anything to promos and instead has to bury people, i mean really was it really needed to have Cena say Orton hasnt been relevant since 2002?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I hope WWE follow through on their promise of a brutal HIAC show.

"Unspeakable things will happen!" yeah, like someone getting thrown into the cell a few times! That right there is brutality at it's finest! But other than that it'll just be a standard wrestling match with a giant fucking cage surrounding the ring, right?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Wyatt Promo
Ambrose is as usual great. He made Cena sound bad on mic, and that takes some, because Cena isnt actually that bad, but he did sound forced compared to Ambrose.
and OK, I actually marked out a little when Randy rko´d Cena and Heyman. Even if it means that Cena´s time to be on top is at HIAC. GAWD another brock vs Cena....-sighs-


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Decent show last night, but nothing that really sold me watching the PPV this Sunday over the Packers/Saints game, Sunday Night.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

I think the last hour saved the show but still the last two hours was a pain to watch.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

The Wyatt promo was amazing. AMAZING.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

That was a great Raw. Havent enjoyed Raw this much in a while. From start to end, I really liked what I watched. 

Cena/Orton segment was good. Orton was really really good on this show, he was giving the Legend Killer vibes. His little cold war with Seth Rollins is pretty entertaining too.

Rollins and Ambrose and FOLEY.. they stole the show. That was a great promo. 

The main event was really good, really left me wanting more.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I would say that overall I enjoyed that Raw more than the average one of 2014. Not saying it was amazing, but it wasn't bad either.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

RCSheppy said:


> The Wyatt promo was amazing. AMAZING.


It was. Was the highlight this Raw.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Rollins on the mic was hard to watch. It was like he was pushing his way through his lines and not selling his character that well. The guy has a long way to go in terms of improving his mic skills IMO.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

superuser1 said:


> Hell no. Orton needs to beat Cena and face Lesnar at Survivor Series. There wouldnt be a number one contender's match if Cena Vs Lesnar was the plan for Survivor Series in the first place.


We don't even know Brock will be at Survivor Series, he might not compete again until the Rumble. And if Orton costs Rollins his match, I highly doubt he is just gonna sit back and let Orton beat Cena and get a title shot.


----------

